# A Grave Matter for the Party of Seven Strangers



## buzzard (Oct 14, 2002)

This will be the gaming thread for the Rappan Athuk anyone? thread started earlier. Rappan Athuk is also known as the dungeon of graves. Hence the horrible pun in the title. 

The setting, the County of Urnst in the Flaeness on Oerth. You have all, in your travels, managed to end up in or around Radegast City. This is the capital city of the County of Urnst. It is where Countess Belissica sits and presides over her peaceful nation- Well peaceful until recently. 

There has been word of horrific attacks on small settlements. The few survivors who have lived to describe the carnage tell of beasts whose horror must be other-worldly. These have all been on the borders of the Bandit Kingdoms, but they do not appear to be typical of raids by the forces of Iuz. They seemed more savage and less directed. 

The Countess has made a call for adventurers to come to an audience in her palace. These were delivered individually by her agents. You have all noticed that you were not the only ones to receive such notices as yours were pulled from a stack. It would appear that she is casting a wide net in her search. 

As you are let into the Castle, many of you warrant some odd stares. Given your appearance, you are quite used to such attention. Others who appear to be adventuring types have also heeded the call. 

The troop of hearty fellows in which you find yourselves are herded into a room to hear the Countess speak. 

"Well met brave fellows. The County is in dire circumstance, and I, or rather we, need the aid of able souls to investigate an evil which plagues us. I would involve my own troops, but as the source of the trouble is near the borders of the Bandit Kindoms, it would be imprudent to provoke the forces of Iuz with a show of force at the border. "

"As you have all heard, many hamlets and villages have been beset by some foul ravager. We know not who this is, but we have some suspicions. Our spy service tells us that it is unlikely to be an effort by Iuz. He is still amassing his forces, and would be unlikely to act early. This appears to be coming from Rappan Athuk. " 

This exposition causes an uproar among the assembled crowd. Exclamations of "The Dungeon of Graves!" and "That's a hole straight to hell- noone returns from there" are about typical of the response. 

A particularly scraggly dwarf speaks up-
"Do you mean to say you wish to have a team investigate that infernal pit?!? Have you lost your senses? I wouldn't go near that place for all the mithril in Oerth. I've worked for you before, and some of those missions were daft, but I have no desire to be part of the ground rather than dig in it." With that he turns and tromps out of the room. 

The rest of the crowd appears to share that sentiment, and the crowd proceeds to empty the hall. 
"Aye, it would be madness to go in there!" 
"There are quicker ways to kill ones self"
"Bah, the Bandit Kingdoms are no excuse, she just does want to waste her own troops"

Soon all that is left is a group of strangers. Strangers not merely in their measure of association, but also in appearance. 

The countess and her guards are left staring at you. She speaks"So do you, er, exceptional souls wish to aid our County, or do you tarry for some other cause?"


buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 15, 2002)

Kyr'nan (disguised as a stereo-typical elf) quickly glances around at the group that is left.  In looking around she seems, oddly enough, MORE confortable.  She then leans over to speak in hushed towns to the cloaked figure with a drawn hood next to her. She then steps forward from her  companion and bows slightly.  Her voice is soft and even, showing little emotion."My friend and I are not afraid.  We will aid you."  With that she steps back in line next to her mysterious cohort and glances again to see how others react to the scene.


----------



## garyh (Oct 15, 2002)

A massive Orc, with an even more massive greataxe, strides forward.

*"Bruk not have other job,"* rumbles the Orc.  *"Bruk help county.  Bruk not afraid of hole in ground.  Me Bruk strong."*  The Orc then flexes his biceps as he looks over the elf who spoke, sizing up this potential ally.

OOC:  Though Bruk has an Int of 10, he speaks as he does to reflect his Cha of 6.  Well, that, and it's all part of how I imagined the character.


----------



## Jeph (Oct 15, 2002)

Zig throws back his deep hood and reveals his Gith appearance. "I, too, shall aid you."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 15, 2002)

"If anyone needs any help, I could lend a hand.
I'm Melvos Brackenshire, Countess.  *Melvos bows stately-like*

I'm sure you have a lot of things to do here in Radagast City - let us take care of this problem, ma'am."

All assembled see a strange sight - a human with 2 SHIELDS strapped to his back, who seems to have all the inner power and force of personality to lead armies, but who seemingly has no interest.

extra: He would have been talking gently and friendily to anyone before this, and it may have come out that his lady recently just took off with all his money with another man, so he needs some cash quick.

Any questions about her would be responded with things like, "Oh, but I was really mean to her - not paying enough attention to her and everything - I don't blame her for leaving - besides, she said she's gonna pay me back as soon as she gets a good job in the Duchy."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2002)

A small form disengages from the back of the departing 'Heroes'. Removing his hood, a Gnome stands forward and bows. 'I am Ellis Dee, adventurer and Wizard, I would be honored to help you overcome this peril that thraetens your Land.
Ellis looks about 'Cyril...where are you Cyril?'
Something stirs within one of Ellis' many packs and bags, but he seems not to notice.
'Damn, where'd that blasted Cyril get to...?'

OOC: If there is space for another (me) player, what Level would this game be set at? Thanks-Ron


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2002)

Ellis looks at a small time-piece on his wrist.
Oh bother, sorry folks, I seem to have a date with a Dragon for a Riddle-Contest, maybe next time...'

(Sorry, I hadn't seen your earlier posts and noticed the fact that you are filled up. I'd love to be on the 'Second String' list if some of these brave folks meet their makers. Good luck, Guys)


----------



## novyet (Oct 15, 2002)

A massively built dwarf with golden eyes steps up from the remaining group and says "I would be more than willing to assist countess. Rappun Athuk holds generates no fear in me. If others are willing, and it appears that is so, then we shall ensure the county's safety."
With that said, Jordeh will go back to leaning against a wall and listen in on the others.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 15, 2002)

We're missing two posters so far. 
So do you wish to proceed without them or wait?

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 16, 2002)

A muffled voice can be heard from the deep hooded cloak of Kry'nan's companion,"  I surely thought there would be more than these willing to help."

(ooc:  I think we should give them a chance to post or continue in a way that they can catch up easily if possible.  I am very excited to play, but, the more the merrier.  besides I don't want my PC or cohort to be "disposable either"  More people=less pc death??? )


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 16, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *We're missing two posters so far.
> So do you wish to proceed without them or wait? *



If it's just talking and details, than please forge ahead.

They can always post their PC's reaction to her first statement, and then post their later reactions...

Unless there's a reason why they couldn't later post, than we should continually move the story forward, I'd think.
(Less likelihood of slowdowns that way - which are death to PbP's)


----------



## Jeph (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm with Reapersaurus, let's keep going as long as it's easy for them to catch up.


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

This section of the Hivemind agrees as well.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 16, 2002)

A brown-haired man comes running into the hall.  As the others fall silent, he speaks, "Forgive me for being late, Countess.  I have just returned from visiting one of the ravaged villages.  The destruction was horrific, bodies of innocents everywhere.  Traces of evil lingered amidst the carnage."  As the memories return, dark shadows fly across his face.

"As I was coming in I passed a retreating crowd spouting about Rappan Athuk.  I take it that is the likely source of this menace, and these are the worthies who are willing to risk it?"  He turns, sizing up each individual and offering them a collective bow.

"Very well, Valjean's blade and skills are with them.  In Pelor's name, up the fist!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 16, 2002)

http://www.heromachine.com/


----------



## buzzard (Oct 16, 2002)

The Countess looks at all of you, some with more more startlement than others. She recovers from her initial reaction and begins "Ahh, it is good to see that the stories of Rappan Athuk are not enough to scare off everyone. In any case, I can assure you, I am not making an effort to merely spare my own troops. The threat of provoking the Bandit Kingdoms and Iuz is real. I need a team of intrepid adventurers to investigate the complex at Rappan Athuk. All of our trackers have identified it as the source of the raids. "

She pauses to add emphasis to what follows "We must know if it is in alliance with Iuz, in which case the Pact of Greyhawk may be threatened, and the whole world may fall over the brink into war. If this is to be the case, and I pray to all the gods that it be not so, we must have forewarning to begin readying all armies who would oppose Iuz.  You must go there. gauge what threat presents itself, determine of there is a link to Iuz, and eliminate it if you can. "

"This will not be a service merely to the County of Urnst, or me, but a service to the world itself. If you are to fail the world could be swept by a tide of great darkness. You must not fail. "

"I can provide you with some aid. I will offer you some healing draughts, and mounts if you need them. Also any common gear which you may feel that you need. Also you may ask any questions you wish of my sages. Do you wish to undertake this now that you understand the gravity of the situation?"

[this will translate to 2 potions of cure medium and any equipment from the PHB- don't go overboard]

buzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Kry'nan makes a couple of quick notes on a piece of parchment. "We will go.  these are the only things I can think of."

She hands the note with a list of goods to the countess with a humble bow.  It includes: 200 feet of silk rope, 6 candles, 2 waterskins, grappling hook, 4 large waterproof sacks, 1 climbing kit (master work if possible) 6 bags of caltrops, 6 tangle foot bags, 4 flasks of alchemists fire.

"I understand if you don't have all of these things handy, but they would be most helpful"  Again she bows her head slightly.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 16, 2002)

A man emerges from the corner of the room.
"It seems there are some of us who are not intimidated by the name of Rappan Athuk. It will be my pleasure to aid you in this, Countess."
Lorelin bows down.

He then moves over to Kry'nan.
"What have you listed there?"
Looking over the list.
"Nothing pops into my mind that should be added."


----------



## novyet (Oct 17, 2002)

Jordeh walks over to Kry'nan and examines the list for himself. "Perhaps a few healing draughts as well? Other than that, it looks good to me. Melvos, Valjean, can either of you think of anything else we may require for this expedition?"


----------



## garyh (Oct 17, 2002)

*"Enough talk,"* the big Orc states.  *"Bruk ready."*


----------



## Jeph (Oct 18, 2002)

Zig cocks his head sideways. "All I require is a sufficient stash of alchemist's fire. 10 vials, perhaps."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 18, 2002)

Valjean replies, "I'm with the big green guy.  My haversack is crammed to the gills with little gadgets and flasks already, although I can always make room for a few healing poitions."  _Hmm, keep the crowbar, maybe lose one of the ropes..._

"The only thing I can think of that we require for this mission is a little arcane spell support.  My companion, Alistaire, should have been here by now.  Not a great wizard, but very resourceful."


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

*"Bruk like Valjean,"* says the big green guy.  *"Him not waste time."*


----------



## buzzard (Oct 18, 2002)

The countess looks over the list of what you have requested. "This is certainly reasonable. I will have an aide conduct you to the quartermaster. He will provide you with the requested supplies.Do you have any other matters to tend to such as information gathering, or matters of family or such? Once you are ready to depart I will have a border patrol  conduct you to the site."

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 18, 2002)

Kyr'nan looks around at the others. Her voice comes out with a strength in its softness.  It is almost fluid like a song.  "If there are no objections from our group, I would suggest moving to the cause of your problems immediately.  I do not know anyone here in town who would be able to give information or aid, so unless we have reason to stay, I think we should be on our way."

(ooc/ does anyone have any foundation here for gather info in town about what we are about to face?  Things seem pretty straight forward/ooc)

Kyr'nan and Lazz'rut will gather the items requested and the 2 healing potions and ask if any one would prefer to carry the potions.  After that she will return, and wait to be led by the border guard to the site of the problems...assuming nothing else happens in between.

GE


----------



## buzzard (Oct 19, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (ooc/ does anyone have any foundation here for gather info in town about what we are about to face?  Things seem pretty straight forward/ooc)
> 
> *




Read the previous message by the Countess again. 

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 19, 2002)

"Alistaire may know a thing or two about Rappan Athuk.  I am sure he will join us momentarily." _Knowledge (arcana 14, the planes 9, history 8, religion 6, architecture 9)_

"Although none of are bards, I imagine that some of us could gather a few useful tales with their reputations alone."  Valjean looks at Melvos and Lorelin in particular.

"Have we no cleric?  I worry that the Dungeon of Graves may hold more than a few undead."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 19, 2002)

"Yes, some of us do have experience in (ahem) handling undead.  I have dismantled not just a few "


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2002)

"I don't have any family that I need to see, but I could go around and gather some information unless any of you object."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 19, 2002)

"Yes, Gathering information would seem most prudent.  While you do that, I will see the quartermaster.  Let us meet back here at sundown and we can begin our journey this night.  This problem seems dire indeed and we should not waste even one dawn."

With that K and L are off to gather all of the supplies.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2002)

Lorelin bows to the Countess.
"It was a pleasure meeting you Countess, perhaps I will be so lucky to see you some other time."
He winks at the Countess before leaving to listen to the topics at the streets.

OoC: Untrained Gather Information +11


----------



## Jeph (Oct 19, 2002)

(OOC: It wouldn't be wise for me to GI, Zig has cha 8.)

"Do we require scouting? I have some knowledge of secrecy."

Move Silently +11, Hide +8, Wilderness Lore +7, tattooe of invisibility if worst comes to worst, though I'd rather not use it just yet.

For obstacles: Climb +8, Swim +6 (if he leaves everything but his weapons/tattoes behind), jump +40 cool: ), Balance +10, Tumble +16

For senses: Spot +1, Listen +1.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 20, 2002)

Having left the module at work I will continue what I can. The information from gather information, I will provide tomorrow. 

After getting some information around the city of Radigast, and collecting your supplies from the quartermaster, you assemble your group at sundown. 
Sergeant Quimby, the leader of the border patrol squad that will be escorting you meets us with you group at dusk. 
"Greetings. I will be escorting you to Rappan Athuk. I understand you are not worried about what you will encounter there. I would implore you to be more cautious. You will be entering a very dangerous place. The trip there will take a few days, and I see no need to travel in the dark. It is harder on my men and the horses. We will meet up half an hour after dawn to depart. We will provide you with mounts, and take them with us once you are at the site. "

The Countess provides you with lodging for the night. In the morning you are fed a hearty breakfast, and your company departs with the border patrol. 

Give the size of your company, (the border patrol consists of ten solders), you are not interfered with on your travels. You travel through much bountiful farmland, as is the norm for the County.  Eventually you reach the wild forests which form the borderlands with the Bandit Kingdoms. You travel through the forest, which as you progress becomes darker and more foreboding. The scout from the border patrol (and the party ranger) both see sign of creatures in the forest which are not normal. 

Eventually you come to a break in the forest which reveals a hill. On this hill appears to be a graveyard. Many tombstones and grave markers litter the area. It is fairly overgrown, and unkempt. At the pinnacle of the hill sits a mausoleum of a green stone.  

Sergeant Quimby begins "Here is said to be Rappan Athuk. Many have been known to investigate this site, but few have returned. Almost none are willing to share their experiences. Once more, I urge caution. However your mission is urgent as well, so do your utmost to learn what you can, and if you feel capable of eliminating the threat by all means do so. " 

"I don't know how you are to enter the place. I have heard that you should not go down the well. I don't know why, and I don't know the truth of that, but it is what I have heard. Good luck. A great deal rests on your shoulders. If there is nothing else we will be leaving. There will be a patrol swinging by here weekly with spare mounts. If you camp around here they will find you and escort you back to the city. "

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 21, 2002)

(ooc:  I will assume in the days that we spent getting to this point that the group has figured out that K and L are Drow.  I will also assume that we have all made friends).

After the patrol has left Kry'nan turns to the group.  "Before we head in we should probably talk about a strategy.  Whatever is in there has scared many adventurers and I don't mean for this place to be the death of me."

"who needs light in the dark.  These people should stick together.  I would suggest putting a rogue in the front with Bruk or Melvos or both right behind.  I think it would also be wise to put another strong fighter in the rear.  Put the spellcasters (Alistair and myself) in the middle flanked by Zig in front and Lazz'rut behind.  Behind him would be the one more strong fighter.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Jeph (Oct 21, 2002)

Zig nods. "I concur. everyone else agree?"

(OOC: manifest Metaphysical Weapon on arrows/bow, Combat Prescience on self. PP pool drops to 6.)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 21, 2002)

Ooc: buzzard, good way to move the adventure along.  
Doh, just realized that Kry'nan is a cleric.  Forgive Valjean for not noticing.

Before leaving Radegast the party was joined by a dark-skinned man in tight-fitting blue clothes.  Introduced by Valjean as Alistaire the Transmuter, he has been somewhat quite on the trip to Rappan Athuk (apart from revealing whatever information his Knowledge skills have provided).  

Valjean replies to Kry'nan, "Although I am no longer a rogue, I am willing to help scout.  However, Lazz'rut and Jordeh might make a better pair, as they both see in the dark.  Bruk could cover the rear with his own darkvision, while Melvos and I guard the spellcasters."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes, Valjean, that does seem better.

If everyone agrees, then...

(ooc: what is being proposed is this marching order, Jordeh and Lazz'rut up front, followed by Zig, then Melvos and Valjean guarding Lorelin, Alistaire and Kry'nan - one of the fighters before and one after- and Bruk guarding the rear.  I think it makes sense to have Lazz'rut search when nec w/ his +12 search.  Any other tactical goodies?  I think there has got to be a way to get in that _ killer_ 15 foot reach /ooc)


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

*"Bruk guard back,"* states the orc.  *"None will reach small friends.  Bruk make sure of that."*  Bruk then affectionately pats the head of his massive great axe.

OOC:  I think having Bruk in the rear makes good sense.  No one's gonna make it past that 15' reach to get in with the spellcasters.  Plus, if Bruk needs to move towards the front, he doesn't even have to move all the way to the front to attack forward enemies.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

[backing up a teeny bit and catching up] Melvos would try to impress upon the Countess his sincerity in desiring to help.

(Just in case it's useful - Gather Information and Diplomacy can be +15)

The morning of leaving, Melvos would have awakened warly, worked out, then helped to prepare the breakfast, attempting to use his Cooking skill to contribute to the sending-off meal.

Along the trail, Melvos would endeavor to make people as comfortable as possible, adjusting horseblankets and caring for the horses, trying to ease their concerns from carrying some strange riders, if necessary. [/caught up]

"It doesn't really matter, but I'm fine with my placement in the party.

I tend to be able to lay into guys that rush in to battle, and can bash 'em back with my shield, leaving 'em pretty far away for their troubles.

But it's mostly luck - I don't know if it'll work against some of the stuff I've heard is down in Rappan Athuk."









*OOC:*


 When getting an AoO with his Increased Reach shield maneuver and Improved Bashing, Melvos can push opponents back to 15' distance.


----------



## novyet (Oct 21, 2002)

"Aye, what does make it past us, will be quickly taken care of by our mighty orcish friend here. Well then, where exactly do we enter this damnable place? Let's look for a way in, since the well is not recommended." Jordeh settles into position, and awaits the others reactions.

OOC ----> Sorry for the delay, I've had bad luck trying to get into the boards since noon friday. Anyone else have trouble?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 22, 2002)

"I suggest we take a look at the well, not as an entrance, but to make sure that nothing will use it as an exit to attack us from behind!  After we have looked (and only looked), then we should look for a more suitable way in."

If the party agrees and shapes into the before mentioned marching order then Kyr'nan bows her head, raises her hands and utters words of power, "may Olidamarra's stength guide me." (bull stength).

Lazz'rut stings his mighty bow and unsheaths an arrow.  Anyone looking closesly can see a drop of liquid on the tip.  He nods for Jordeh to move to the well as he moves into a flanking position (move Silently, Hide both +20).  

If nothing is found they will begin looking for another entrance. (search +12 and +2),


(OOC:  I, too, have had trouble accessing the boards at times.  I find that in the AM Eastern time I have better luck./OOC)
GE


----------



## buzzard (Oct 22, 2002)

Sorry folks, I've been having trouble getting into the boards myself. I wasn't able to post from work yesterday (never finished loading to that option) , and I simply couldn't get to the site at all from home. 

But we will proceed. Your gather information checks have yielded a number of tidbits of information. This was gained over the course of some time spent about Radigast City, and I will not be roleplaying it all out (it would slow things down anyway since we're past that).

Convassing your sources yielded this information:

A magical pool leads to a wishing well. If you cast a magic item into it, you are granted a wish.

The entrance to Hell lies deep withing a maze complex. It can be found only by swimming through a pool of water. 

A great city of Goblins lies deep within the complex and they are followers of Orcus. 

The caves are safer than the carved areas. The upper levels are very tough in the carved areas. 

Deep in the dungeon is a cavern holding monsters of enormous size. A beholder 20 feet diameter has been seen. 

Some of the tunnels dug by the by the giant rats of the complex lead to interesting places, but some lead nowhere. 

A benevolent old wizard lives near the temple of Orcus. He reportedly offers refuge to those who kill the servants of the evil one. 

A Giant guards the goblin city. It has only one eye and is know as the Titan Cyclops. 

Only the mind flayers hold the secret to destroying the demons in this place. 

I will continue the action in a separate post.

buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Oct 22, 2002)

Zig frowns in thought, then creeps over to the well. (move silently +11) He cups his hands over his mouth and whispers into Lazz'rut's ear "could this be the well they meant? the wishing well? I'd say it's worth a try . . ."


----------



## buzzard (Oct 22, 2002)

You find yourselves at the base of an oddly shaped hill. From walking around it you get the impression that it is shaped like a cross. On three of the ends are mausoleums. On the four is a well. The mausoleum opposite the well if of a grander scale than the others. Scattered all over the area are numerous gravestones. 

Your party treks up the hill to the well. The well itself is a work of art. It features intricate and ornate bas relief carvings. However the carvings are of demons performing unspeakable acts upon their hapless victims. The bright sunlight enables you to see water down at the bottom of the well. It appears to be about ninety feet down to the bottom (or at least the water). The water appears to be down in a large cavern, but without closer inspection you cannot gauge its size. 

On the interior walls of the well there are grooved scratches which seem to indicate that something has tried, and maybe succeeded in clawing its way up the sides. 


buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 22, 2002)

"I don't like that well. Should we try disturbing it? I've got the toy for that."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 23, 2002)

"I don't like the look of those scratches at all.  If we are going to fight something from the well we should draw it out and fight it on _ our terms_.  Lazz'rut, what made those marks?"

(Wilderness Lore / Tracking +12)

"Lorelin, what toys do you have in mind?"


----------



## novyet (Oct 23, 2002)

"Well in all likelyhood, fighting whatever that is would make it safer for us if we have to come this way later. Or...we could try another way. That mausoleum opposite the well looks promising." Jordeh unsheathes and readies his heavy sword just in case. With a nervous laugh he comments, "May as well be ready now, you never know what could happen, places don't earn names like this for nothing."


----------



## buzzard (Oct 23, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *"I don't like the look of those scratches at all.  If we are going to fight something from the well we should draw it out and fight it on  our terms.  Lazz'rut, what made those marks?"
> 
> (Wilderness Lore / Tracking +12)
> *




You can't quite figure out what made the scratches. You think it wasn't a terribly huge animal owing to the spacing of the claws. The creature was probably large, but no bigger. [I set a fairly high DC since it is old ]

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 23, 2002)

"I can produce these things that I like to call 'screetch bolts'. Although I have to say that I can't reach the bottom with it. But it would probably draw the attention of anything down there if I broke a section of the wall."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 23, 2002)

Lazz'rut to Zig "I don't think this is the well."

Kyr'nan nods her head.  It would be wise to see what lies down this hole.  Perhaps instead of casting a spell, Bruk and Jordeh can toss a large boulder in the well and see if we can get it's attention.  In the meantime, Alistaire, do you have the ability to scry the well?"

If we can't scry the well, I suggest that we drop a large boulder into the well after making appropriate defensive actions (spells etc).  Then wait quietly and listen.   Maybe even an illusion if available to draw the monster out.


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2002)

*"Bruk can throw stone if we want,"* Bruk volunteers.  *"Bruk strong."*


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

Melvos calmly mentions (almost lackadaisically) "Umm..  Hey - guys?

Why are we thinking of announcing that we're here?

From the look of those claw marks, it seems like it's been awhile since anything crawled up the well.
Why don't we just go thru one of the mausoleum doors quiet-like and see what's in 'em?"


----------



## Jeph (Oct 23, 2002)

Zig turns away from the well. 

"I can make a 90 foot jump no problem, [ooc: feather fall at will] and might be able to take someone with me. Trouble is, we don't know what's down there, and would make a lot of noise. I say let's put the biggest thing we can find over the well, and do as Melvos suggests. If we can't open the mausoleum, the well will still be where it is now."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 23, 2002)

"Bruk is big..."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 23, 2002)

"Yes, yes.  I like Melvos' idea.  And Zig is correct also; Is there something VERY heavy that we can put over the well and then move on quietly? (looks around for something big and heavy)."

If that can be and is done, then K and L will look to Valjean to search the Mauseleum door for traps and what not.  

If a door is found, Kyr'nan and Lazz'rut can be seen exchanging a bitter sweet look _ It will be good to be in the dark again...and painful_.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 23, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *"Yes, yes.  I like Melvos' idea.  And Zig is correct also; Is there something VERY heavy that we can put over the well and then move on quietly? (looks around for something big and heavy)."
> *




There is a field of tomb stones here of varying sizes and shapes. You are certainly able to find one which will be big and heavy and also cover the well opening. 

Bruk grabs one of the larger tomb stones, gets a good grip on it and lugs it over to the well. He heaves it up, and slams it onto the top. Some chips of stone go flying, but it appears that the walls of the well are intact. The tomb stone appears to weigh several hundred pounds, but Bruk    carried it around as it if were a piece of firewood. 



			
				GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> If that can be and is done, then K and L will look to Valjean to search the Mauseleum door for traps and what not.
> 
> If a door is found, Kyr'nan and Lazz'rut can be seen exchanging a bitter sweet look  It will be good to be in the dark again...and painful. *




I assume you mean the mausoleum opposite the well (there are three mausoleums total) as it is the largest. 

This is an immense stone building with its outside carved, rather like the well, in images of demons, devils, and monsters. Hundreds of skulls are carved into the sides as well. It is 40 feet by 60 feet in dimension. There are steps leading up to a huge iron door. Atop the building are numerous demonic appearing statues which almost appear to be staring at you. 

As you approach the door, a dozen of the statues animate at fly towards you in a threatening fashion [in person this would mean roll initiative- declare your intentions for the combat]. 

Initiatives are as follows:
Valjean 27
Zig 25
Kyr’nan 22
Jordeh 12
Melvos 10
Bruk 7
Alistaire 6
Lazz’rut 6
Lorelin 6

Everyone through Jordeh declare your actions (the rest go after the critters).

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Oct 24, 2002)

Bruk unslings his axe, and lays into the nearest of the foes.

*"BRUK CLEAVE!!" *


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 24, 2002)

"And the party begins"

With that Kyr'nan surveys the landscape and removes herself from the path of of Jordeh who she can only assume will be charging to the front as they discussed earlier; She draws in a powerful breathe and looses a quiet prayer to Olidammarra _ Let your chaos reign today_.  Prepared for battle now, she draws her mace...

OOC:
-  5 foot step to make sure that she is not the only target of 12 animated objects...after all she is a cleric and will called on to heal the party later  
- Casts divine favor
- draws her mace

When she cast bull strength earlier what did she add to her strength? (d4+1)

without that but including the divine favor she is +7 AT / +3 dam. for next round.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 24, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When she cast bull strength earlier what did she add to her strength? (d4+1)
> *




+5

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 24, 2002)

Valjean draws his wand of greater magic weapon and taps his quiver (+2 arrows for the next six hours).  He remains at the side of the mages and cleric.


----------



## Jeph (Oct 24, 2002)

Zig takes a step to get in an optimal shot and sends a duo of arrows flying at the closest statue!

[ooc: 5' step, then +16/+16 ranged, 1d8+6 each, crit x3. I'm assuming they're within 30', if they're not, -2 atk/damage. These are +1 arrows, btw, in case you need that for DR purposes.]


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

Melvos jumps into action and a new aspect of him comes to the surface.
You'd swear as if he actually looks different - his eyes look as bright as a flame. (Alternate Form - flavor power)

He'll focus on his lion-headed shield for a moment, causing him to wince in pain sharply but also causing it a brief shimmer of power that is more felt than seen. (Shield superpower)

He seems to abound with power coursing thru his limbs (free action to activate Divine Might and Divine Shield (on his other Command shield))

He'll Shield Charge a gargoyle when he gets the chance later - for this round, he'll only be able to Shield up and move towards the front to protect the group. (unless he would have turned his Shield on while approaching the Big Evil Mausoleum - which seems logical to me)


----------



## buzzard (Oct 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He'll Shield Charge a gargoyle when he gets the chance later - for this round, he'll only be able to Shield up and move towards the front to protect the group. (unless he would have turned his Shield on while approaching the Big Evil Mausoleum - which seems logical to me) *




They attacked as you approached the mausoleum, so the activation is your action. 

buzzard


----------



## novyet (Oct 25, 2002)

"Well it took less time for someone to notice us than I thought it would. Oh well."

Jordeh seems to concentrate for a moment, then rapidly grows to around 10' tall. The newly massive dwarf draws his massive sword as he advances to the nearest of the statuary.

OOC ---> Standard Action: Activate Sizeshift to Size Large with all attendant bonuses and penalties. Move Action: Advance so a statue is now in my newly extended reach.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


 cool, buzzard didn't advance the actions yet - I'll reconsider Melvos' action in the first round: 







Melvos would react to the attack by calling on his inner reserve of power, and take his Command Shield and Shield Charge a gargoyle.









*OOC:*


 He wouldn't spend an action to turn Shield superpower on when there was bad guys to fight


----------



## buzzard (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry for the delay folks. I was unable to connect to the boards last night. 

Now we have some action- woo hoo!

The twelve moving statues fly up and then dive down to attack you (charge). They disperse their attacks over the whole party, though those in front are taking the brunt of the attacks. 

Zig seeing statues rise up from the top of the mausoleum rips off two shots staggering one of the creatures. However another dives in at him and tags him with a claw and its horns (10 HP). 

Three of the creatures attack Jordeh, but due to his mighty defenses only a minor claw wound gets through (3 HP damage). 

Three more attack Lazz’rut. He is not so well shielded as Jordeh, so two of the beasts pierce his defenses with their wicked claws (2 and 3 Hp). He nimbly dodges the attacks of the other beast. 

One of the winged creatures swoops in and claws Allistaire twice. As the claws rend his flesh he experiences an icy sensation and finds himsel unable to move. The creature then bites its hapless victim. (8 Hp total and held)

Lorelin is likewise savaged by one of the creatures, bearing the brunt of all its attacks. He also finds himself helpless and immobile. 

As Melvos begins to react to the threat, one of the creatures dives in and attacks him. He fends off all the attacks but a bite. (for 4 HP)


Two of the monsters home in on Valjean. Their ferocious attacks lash out at him, but his armor and shield turn away most of the blows. One claw from one and a claw and bit from the other rend his flesh. (11 HP). 

Bruk seeing his new friends being savaged by the flying things swings his mighty axe at one. As the axe rips completely through the creature, chopping it in half at the waist (hit for 41 HP), Bruk is able to guide the follow through of the swing into another of the creatures tearing a great gash in its chest, but not quite dropping it (33 HP). 

I need the move for Lazz'rut now. Lorelein abd Allistaire are both held so they don't go. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 25, 2002)

Lazz'rut, seeing that Kry'nan is unhurt, draws his sword and defends himself.
(Takes a swat at one of the bad guys that drew blood and then take a 5 foot step towards Kyr'nan and the spell casters.  How far away are they?)


(Next Round)

Feeling the power of her god, Kyr'nan moves to the aid of the now helpless spell casters and puts herself in between the spellcasters and the mauseleum guards making herself totally defensive trying to avert the attacks  on Lorelin and Alistaire.  (ooc: Kyr'nan steps between the bad guys and the spell casters and goes totally defensive.  she will take an AOO if a baddie tries to get by her. New AC 23 for this round.)  In doing so she says."Bruk...Please help here" in relatively calm tone...someone watching might even think she has been under this type of pressure before as she doesn't seem rattled at all.

Lazz'rut will continue to work on the creatures attacking him and will again take a 5' step towards his sister.  Unlike his sister he seems almost excited to be in battle.


----------



## garyh (Oct 25, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *Bruk seeing his new friends being savaged by the flying things swings his mighty axe at one. As the axe rips completely through the creature, chopping it in half at the waist (hit for 41 HP), Bruk is able to guide the follow through of the swing into another of the creatures tearing a great gash in its chest, but not quite dropping it (33 HP).*




OOC:  I *love* this character!!   

Bruk will continue meleeing until all statues are destroyed.  If possible, he will interpose himself between the statues and the casters.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry, I didn't see the new actions for Melvos in time. 

The action continues:
Lazz'rut swings his sword at the creatures whose claws bit most deeply. His fine sword strikes the creature quite solidly, but little more than a few tiny chips of stone appear to be the result. 

For mechanical purposes Bruk moved closer into the action after his cleave (5' step). Kyr’nan has moved up to protect the held casters. The party is effectively surrounded by the creatures. Lazz'rut is conceivably flanked, as is Jordeh. The arrangement is like this:


MoMoMoMoMo
MoJo  V LoBr
MoLaZ M Al
MoMoMoMoKr

where mo = monster
Jo = Jordeh 
etc (first one or two initials indicates a character)

The new round will begin when I have responses from Zig, Jordeh and Valjean. 
buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 25, 2002)

Lazz'rut, seeing that his sword is of little use and being flanked entirely will be totally defensive this round as he could possibly be engaged by 5 different foes. (ooc: +4 to AC)

Kyr'nan on the other hand is not able to put herself in front of Alistaire entirely so she decides to draw the attention of the nearest enemy and begins to reshape the stone it is made of with her mace (ooc: +9 AT / d8+5 dam. AC 19)


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

*OOC:*


 didn't Jordeh grow this round?
and are you asking for actions for round 2, or round 1?

What happened to Jordeh and Bruk and Melvos's reach? (anyone else?)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 26, 2002)

Valjean will tumble twenty feet back beyond the party and the monsters and take a single shot at the creature wounded by Bruk.


----------



## Jeph (Oct 26, 2002)

for the next round:

Zig tumbles out of reach of his assailant, then sends him a volley of arrows in thanks.









*OOC:*


same actions as last time, take a 5' step out of reach of this guy, and then send two arrows at him. If he has 10' reach, I'll just move out of it and fire one arrow.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 26, 2002)

double post


----------



## buzzard (Oct 26, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Jordeh grew this round. I didn't describe it since you did. If people prefer I can restate their actions into the narrative. I have only been restating things which are dependent on dice rolls. 



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> What happened to Jordeh and Bruk and Melvos's reach? (anyone else?) *











			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

>




Jordeh- since you specified that he grew, and then drew his weapon, I didn't give him an attack of opportunity. You don't have quick draw after all. 

Bruk- bruk attacked after the creatures, so I considered him flat footed until his attack, so no AoO. He did however use his reach to attack a creature at 10' and cleave another at 15'. 

Melvos- was, like Bruk, flat footed. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 26, 2002)

Just to move things along, I will assume smart moves for Jordeh (trust me they work well). 

Round 2:
Valjean, perceiving the danger of trying to use his bow in close combat, tries to tumble clear of the action. However he is nicked by a claw as he begins the maneuver, and end up being tagged by the two beasts within reach as be makes some distance with his foes [rolled a 1]. He then targets the creature reeling from Bruks follow through, but is still of balance from his clumsy evasion move and misses [rolled a 3, the dice don't like you]

Zig, alse understanding that discretion is the better part of valor for an archer is close combat, makes a graceful dive past his foe when an opportunity presents itself. He nimbly regains his feet, and sends an arrow into the foe which had clawed him [12 damage].

Kyr'nan, decides to try her hand an stoneworking. She swings a telling blow at the creature that threatens Allistaire. The impact breaks huge cracks into the chest of the target[crit for 15].

Jordeh spying a wounded foe within his newly expanded reach, swings Fezzerin's Talon in a mighty swing which dispatches the creature. As the blow shatters the stone from whence the creature was made, it continues on unimpeded into the next creature staggering it[first critter hit for 15, 2nd for 16]. 

Three of the creatures continue to engage Jordeh, but his amazing defensive prowess renders them ineffectual. 

Two more creatures attack Lazz'rut, who understanding the ineffectiveness of his weapon against these creatures decides to concentrate on fending off their attacks. His efforts prove fruitfull, and only one claw makes it past his defenses. 

Melvos finds that his supernatural shield easily wards off the fierce attacks of the creature focused on him. 

Zig finds that running does not always work, for a monster flies out to engage him. His amazing agility allows him to dodge everything but one claw swipe. 

Valjean is also dogged by a creature who won't let him get away. It strikes him with two claws. As the claws dig into him, he feels a chilling sensation, but is able to shake it off [7 damage, save against hold]

Two of the beasts try to make off with Lorelin. They grab him and try to fly off with his immobile body. Bruk sees this and moves to prevent it. His axe randers the first hors de combat[down to 0]. The follow through catches the second, already wounded creature and shatters it like smashed pottery [down to -29 HP].  

The map is now a bit too complicated to render. Melvos still has an adjacent target. Zig and Valjean still are threatened. Jordeh still engages three opponents, and Lazz fights two. Bruk can still reach one, but will have to move to be able to cleave. 

I now need moves for Melvos and Bruk for this round, and then the rest for next round. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2002)

Bruk will use his move action to get as many statues in his 15' reach as possible, then he will make his attack against the one that appears to have been damaged the most (in hopes of initiating his Great Cleave).

*"BRUK CLEAVE!!"*


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 26, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *Lorelein abd Allistaire are both held so they don't go.*



OoC: When did that happen? Or were you not talking of the character's condition? Do I get to act? If I do, Lorelin will throw bolts of sonic energy at the critters.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 26, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC: When did that happen? Or were you not talking of the character's condition? Do I get to act? If I do, Lorelin will throw bolts of sonic energy at the critters. *




In the first round he was hit by one of the creatures with both claws. They have a special attack which makes the target have to save against hold if hit with both claws. This was before he had his defenses up, and he failed the save. Thus he can't do anything for the moment. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

Melvos sees the walls a-crumblin down, and wants to join the wrecking crew.
"Nice follow-thru, Bruk and Jordeh.
Watch this combo -"

Melvos Shield Bashes at the gargoyle next to him (+15 to hit, 1d6+34 damage with Divine Might, Divine Shield and Power attacking for 4).

If this succeeds at destroying the garg, he'll try to 5' step and reach to another to finish that garg off (+15 to hit off-hand, 1d6+32 damage).

Is there a second gargoyle within 15 feet of Melvos? If multiple targets, he'd choose the one that was most threatening another party member.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 27, 2002)

Valjean will step back five feet and fire two arrows next round.

Ooc: if the creatures had to fly at our characters, shouldn't they have only been able to attack with a single claw first round?


----------



## buzzard (Oct 27, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Valjean will step back five feet and fire two arrows next round.
> 
> Ooc: if the creatures had to fly at our characters, shouldn't they have only been able to attack with a single claw first round? *




oops
Didn't think of that. Oh well noone is going to die, so no harm no foul. 

buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Oct 28, 2002)

Zig *tumbles* (+16) out of reach of the gargoyle, and then sends a *psionically charged* (PP pool drops to 5, +1d4 damage) *arrow* (+18, 1d8+1d4+6, at the most heavily wounded one within Point Blank Shot range) flying twords one of the beasts!


----------



## novyet (Oct 28, 2002)

Roaring with mighty laughter, Jordeh attempts to lay into the foe he cleaved into before and continue his mighty assault.


OOC ----> Thanks for the cover Buzzard! The connection issues seem to have cleared up for me, so I shouldn't have any more issues. Oh, and also, Jordeh will Power Attack for 3. Superheroes officially rock!


----------



## buzzard (Oct 28, 2002)

Combat continues:

Melvos steps between two of the creatures (5' step) and whips his shield at the one whom Kyr’nan  had been fighting. It shatters with the stout blow(36 HP damage moves it to -17). He then turns and hits the one on his other side with a mighty blow leaving it nearly dead(37 Hp).

Bruk moves to threaten more targets. His chops at the creature engaging Zig, and drops it, with large chunks of stone flying everywhere. He then chops at the one left teetering by Melvos.  This statue, already a patchwork of cracks, is blasted into a fine powder by the force of the blow (36 damage taken to -35). His is able to reach one more target with this swing and destroys the best behind the powdered one with the great follow through. 

Valjean step back from the fierce claws, fires two arrows at the creature, but is unable to connect with the target [the dice really hate you].

Zig, tumbles to where he has a clear shot at the creature engaging Allistaire, and fires an arrow charged with psychic energy at the monster, breaking loose a large chunk (13 Hp damage). 

Kyr’nan seeing that Lorelin had been seriously wounded, steps over and invokes the power of Olidammara to heal his wounds(cure moderate for 16). He is fully healed. 

A low rumble which sounds like the very hill laughing comes from Jordeh as he smashes the injured creature near him with his sword (27 damage). He then turns and lays a mighty blow onto the creature next to it which destroys it outright(crit for 49). 

In a desperate fury the monster facing Jordeh again attacks him, but to no avail. 

Valjean is clawed once by the creature that just won't seem to leave him alone. 

Melvos charges to finish off Jordeh's last attacker. He lays into the unwounded opponent with  his shield, again leaving his target almost dead. 

Bruk moves to where his great reach can have the most effect, and lays out the two remaining creatures. 

[As you may have noticed I moved along people who have not responded. I hope that is Ok with everyone. I would like to keep the action progressing, especially during a coombat. If this is acceptable to all, I will continue the process in the future. Generally I will move the action along basing your actions on past performance if you don't respond within a day or so.]

All of the monsters have been rendered into gravel now. You stand before a large mausoleum. Some of your party is still injured. 
Valjean is down 25
Zig is down 12
Jordeh is down 3
Alistaire is down 12
Lazz'rut is down 8

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 28, 2002)

OoC: It doesn't read that Lorelin was attacked in your post for 1st round (at least I can't see it). How long will he be _held_?


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC: It doesn't read that Lorelin was attacked in your post for 1st round (at least I can't see it). How long will he be held? *




You are correct. I failed to mention in that post that he was held. I apologize. I will edit the post to include the detail. He was struck by two claws and failed his save like Alistaire. The combat is over so the hold can be considered finished. 

I have all of the details of the combat in a spreadsheet. The spreadsheet as a map idea worked quite well. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 29, 2002)

Kyr'nan looks at the group.  "I would like to place the blessings of Olidammarra on those of you that have been hurt.  You will feel much better."  She will heal all of those who are willing to accept.  If she has less than half of her spells she will reccommend that the group spend at least enough time to regain her spells as it looks like she will be needing them.

OOC:  Sorry it took so long to respond, as I too had trouble getting on the boards.  I DO like how you chose to move forward.  Lazz'rut will NOT use his wand of CLW at this time


----------



## Jeph (Oct 29, 2002)

Zig nods in thanks. "Olidimarra's blessing is as good as any. That aside, I can still use these if needed, Jordeh requires healing much more than I." He jerks his head at one of the numerous tattooes scrolled accross his body. "I too could use some rest and recharge. But where can we safely camp? I don't trust this place, and travelling far enough away would waste time and resources."

OOC: Would it be a good idea to start posting the IC parts of the posts in colors? It makes the thread all pretty ) ), and a bit easier to trak who does what. Garyh has already jumped on green, I'd take brown or red, our main healer might be white, I don't know about anyone else.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 29, 2002)

Valjean wants to crawl under a rock and hide.  "What was I thinking?" he exclaims.  "If I had never met that priest, I would be living large on stolen wealth...  Or doing hard labor...  Or lying in an alley with my throat cut...  Hmm, all things considered, at least here I have competent friends.  It's just hard to believe I'm a paladin some days."  Valjean will use his own cure light wounds spell (1d8+2) and laying on hands (12 pts to Alistaire, 4 pts to someone else), recognizing that Kry'nan's spells are more important.

_I like the way you are handling combat as well.  I like the color idea.  Sky blue for me._


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *Melvos charges to finish off Jordeh's last attacker. He lays into the unwounded opponent with  his shield, again leaving his target almost dead.
> Some of your party is still injured. *











*OOC:*


 Melvos took 4 damage in the first fly-by before he got his Shield up. 

I like that you had Melvos Shield Charge as his action in that last round ; however, I doubt if many things would still be up after him hitting them  
(since with Shield Charge and Rhino Hide Armor makes his attack x3, he would have dusted the garg with a 3d6 + 102 attack   ) 





 "That cleans up some of the trash back here..."


----------



## garyh (Oct 29, 2002)

*"If it help,"* Bruk offers, *"Bruk have potion to feel better friend can drink.  Bruk not likely need."* 

OOC:  Bruk has a CMW potion he will donate to the group if it keeps us moving.  If we need to rest anyway, he will hold onto it.


----------



## novyet (Oct 29, 2002)

"Nice warm up, I'm with Bruk on this, let's keep moving if we can. By the way nice job everyone, we all made short work of them." Jordeh will then resume his normal size, but keep Fezzerin's Talon in hand as the party waits.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

Melvos, still in action-mode, confidently declares, "Now's the time to go down the heart of their defenses - the gargoyles failed in their job, let's exploit that."


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *"Nice warm up, I'm with Bruk on this, let's keep moving if we can. By the way nice job everyone, we all made short work of them." Jordeh will then resume his normal size, but keep Fezzerin's Talon in hand as the party waits. *




[out of game]Yes it was good for that. People were able to correct my (many) egregrious errors. I'll manage to be better next combat. 

Just waiting on the verdict. If you want to camp out, there is forest surrounding you. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 29, 2002)

ooc:  How many spells does it take to heal the party.  I think it would be good NOT to use any magical item healing at this point as I know we will need it later.  If more than half the spells are needed we should camp....I am not sure how much chance we'll get down below


----------



## Jeph (Oct 29, 2002)

"I think that we should conserve our items. They are for times of immediate need; at the moment, resting is still an option. It will _not_ be when we are in those mausoleums. Although it may not be the safest thing to do here,  waste of resources at this point is unneccesary. I assure you, we'll need them much more later."

Glad everyone likes the color idea!


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *ooc:  How many spells does it take to heal the party.  I think it would be good NOT to use any magical item healing at this point as I know we will need it later.  If more than half the spells are needed we should camp....I am not sure how much chance we'll get down below *




The cleric has cast 1 3rd, 1 2nd, and 2 1st. 
Everyone is completely healed expect Jordeh who is down 1.

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 29, 2002)

"I can keep going all day long if I have to and I don't get some serious wounds. But I agree, save the magic for when it's needed."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 29, 2002)

"That wasn't so bad.  We will need to rest after the next time I call on Olicdammarra. but for now, we should press on." 

ooc:  Hopefully we can rest after the next encounter...for now let's press on.
Traded in for healing:  Magic Vestment, Spiritual Weapon, cause fear and obs. mist.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 30, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Melvos has healing, also, and I realized I played him wrong before - I'll go back and change them shortly - he would have been WAY more humble, not really expecting his actions to do as much damage, and would have said "Sorry" after obliterating the gargoyle with the Shield Charge.

He also would have immediately trieds to help others to make them feel more comfortable.
He has a few Heal spells and his Lay on Hands for fine-tuned, 1 hp-at-a-time healing. 





 
"Not that it matters, but shouldn't we press on?

If we leave and come back, we will have given whatever's in there time to prepare for us."


----------



## garyh (Oct 30, 2002)

*"Bruk ready.  Stonewings fun.  Maybe more below.  Bruk like fight." *


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 30, 2002)

Alistaire agrees with Melvos and Bruk, "Let us continue while we have the advantage.  But first, allow me to use clairvoyance/clairaudience to peer into the well, as was suggest by someone before we were so rudely interupted.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 30, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Alistaire agrees with Melvos and Bruk, "Let us continue while we have the advantage.  But first, allow me to use clairvoyance/clairaudience to peer into the well, as was suggest by someone before we were so rudely interupted. *




Alistaire casts his spell and focuses on the bottom of the blocked well. He sees a fair sized cavern. The floor is somewhere under a layer of stagnant water. There are claw marks on the walls, and two exits lead from the room above the waterline. They are both rather small, and you suspect Bruk would not be able to fit through them. You see no sign of a living creature any larger than the bats clinging to the ceiling. 

buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Oct 30, 2002)

"Bruk, could you move the boulder now? I can jump down there, maybe spend a little more time looking around."

Feather fall at will, and a nice sized Jump bonus anyway.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 31, 2002)

"Hmm.  If there is a compelling reason to explore one of those routes, I could cast reduce on Bruk.  It would only last about six minutes, but surely enough to get into larger chambers, particularly if we scout the way.  However, this would make it hard for him to escape in an emergency.  Another option in gaseous form, up to twelve minutes.

It looks like the water-covered floor may be a bigger obstacle, however."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *"Bruk, could you move the boulder now? I can jump down there, maybe spend a little more time looking around."
> 
> Feather fall at will, and a nice sized Jump bonus anyway. *



"How are you going to get back up again? "


----------



## Jeph (Oct 31, 2002)

"Get back up? I could climb, it's not hard in a shaft like this. Besides, I don't have to worry about getting hurt if I fall."

 Zig turns to Alistaire. "I don't think Gaseous Form would be a good idea; I'm willing to bet something important is under the water. Bruk's the kind of guy I like to have when facing something 'important,' and he wouldn't be able to do very much if he was a whisp of smoke. I say reduce, bit wait until Bruk actually needs to be a bit smaller to cast it."

He pauses in thought a moment, and then quarries, "Should I go down?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *"He pauses in thought a moment, and then quarries, "Should I go down?" *



"Knock yourself out."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 1, 2002)

While Zig contemplates the drop into the well, Valjean will use his wand of protection from evil on himself, then begin carefully inspecting the outside of the mausoleums for traps and locks (Search 11, taking a 20), reporting what he finds to the group before disarming them (Disable Device 13, also taking a 20).

He'll start with the largest mausoleum and then move on to the other two.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 1, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *While Zig contemplates the drop into the well, Valjean will use his wand of protection from evil on himself, then begin carefully inspecting the outside of the mausoleums for traps and locks (Search 11, taking a 20), reporting what he finds to the group before disarming them (Disable Device 13, also taking a 20).
> 
> He'll start with the largest mausoleum and then move on to the other two. *




Valjean moves among the shards of broken statues to inspect the front of the large Mausoleum. There is a large metal door with a keyhole. It looks quite imposing. He inspects it very carefully, not rushing at all, but finds nothing amiss. Valjean then takes out his lockpick set and begins to fiddle with the lock. However this does not work. Unable to make any headway on the large Mausoleum, he moves onto the smaller structures at the other branches of the cross shaped hill. They appear to have been entered already by some other party. A careful inspections shows no traps, and the doors are already open. They appear to all have been cleared out some time ago. Only crypts and bones remain within. 

[one rule you might want to know, you cannot take 20 on a disable device on a trap- taking 20 implies that you keep trying until you succeed, traps are not that forgiving]
buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Nov 1, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Knock yourself out." *




"I sincerely hope you're kidding, there. Oh well, as the old master used to say . . . Oh, I don't really remember what he used to say. But it was wise, and appropriate to this situation."

Zig looks around.

"I'm jumping." With that, he leaps into the air, does a double flip, and plummets feet first down the hole.

I'll assume that I don't need any checks for that little stunt, even though he has plenty of Jump and Tumble ranks. Activate the Feather Fall at will thingummy.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 1, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *[one rule you might want to know, you cannot take 20 on a disable device on a trap- taking 20 implies that you keep trying until you succeed, traps are not that forgiving]
> buzzard *




_Sou desu ne.  Thanks for the reminder.  I always associate taking 20 with going slow, but I forgot that it actually represents trying until you do your absolute best._ 

Since he can't open the door with his skills, Valjean will take out his chime of opening and give it a try on the large mausoleum door.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 2, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> "I'm jumping." With that, he leaps into the air, does a double flip, and plummets feet first down the hole.
> ...




Zig makes a graceful jump down into the well, and slowly glides down into the depths. He descends ninety feet down the shaft. Bats come screaming up the well as he disturbs their sleep. At the bottom he arrives in a cavern. Zig sets down in two feet of slimy green water. The footing feels rather unsteady, but Zig's incredible innate balance means it does not concern him. At either end of the cavern are small openings. Zig figures he can squeeze though either one, but imagines that if he had a bulky suit of armor on, it would not be possible. 

Back at the surface, Valjean digs through his pack and produces a small hammer and a chime. He strikes the chime with the hammer, and a pure tone sounds forth. Underneath this tone you hear the lock on the Mausoleum open. 

I need to know what everybody is doing, not just these two. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2002)

Bruk awaits his companions findings, curious to see if he'll become a puff of smoke or three feet tall in the next few minutes.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 2, 2002)

"I'm going down too."
Lorelin removes his backpack.
"Throw that after me when I get down."
He then climbs to the edge of the well and uses his innate telekinesis to go down (OoC: rolled my weight, 2lbs less than my TK weight limit ).
When he arrives to the bottom and his backpack is thrown after him, he catches it with telekinesis as soon as it comes within range.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 2, 2002)

Melvos is trying to make everyone more comfortable - which is a bit difficult in a graveyard, so he also is keeping an eye out up top, with Shield up.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 2, 2002)

Zig walks back to the base of the well. "Is anyone else coming down?" he shouts to those on the surface.

If someone answers yes, he'l take a few steps back and wait. If they say no . . .

"Lorelin, will you cover me if I try to go through one of those little openings in the rock? Try to do it quiet-like, though." Zig creeps over to the nearest opening (move silently +11). He nocks an arrow to his bow (ready action to shoot anything that makes unfriendly advances), and steps through one of the cracks.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 3, 2002)

Eager to get back into the world of darkness, Kyr'nan looks into the well. She then remembers the words of someone before them _ Don't use the well as an entrance_..." I think we should finish up in the well and close it and check the door Valjean just opened.   It would be too hard to retreat out of the well hastily."

GE


----------



## buzzard (Nov 3, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *"Lorelin, will you cover me if I try to go through one of those little openings in the rock? Try to do it quiet-like, though." Zig creeps over to the nearest opening (move silently +11). He nocks an arrow to his bow (ready action to shoot anything that makes unfriendly advances), and steps through one of the cracks. *




Zig quietly moves to the eastern gap in the wall as Lorelin looks on. He finds the footing a bit tricky, but does not stumble. Zig looks at the passage and steps into it. The narrow section is quite short an opens into a stairway of normal dimensions [you know, the generic 10' corridor]. The stairway winds up around a corner. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2002)

Lorelin nods at Zig and readies to _magic missile_ the darkness.


----------



## novyet (Nov 4, 2002)

Jordeh will advance up to where Valjean is investigating the crypts and stand guard with him. He will also listen for anyone yelling around the well, just in case the worst happens.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 5, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Melvos is trying to make everyone more comfortable - which is a bit difficult in a graveyard, so he also is keeping an eye out up top, with Shield up. *




As Melvos moves around the graveyard looking around for threats, an empty grave catches his eye. He walks over to it and notices that it appears to be freshly dug with a newly carved headstone. He takes a closer look and the headstone reads "Melvos Brakenshire". 

Zig follows the stairs up to a large cavern which is empty except for a panoply of stalagmites and stalactites. 

Valjean pushes on the doors of the large mausoleum, and they open inwards with some resistance. It almost seems as if the doors are loaded to resume their closed state once opened. Inside the mausoleum is rather dark, but through the doorway a crypt can be seen inside. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 5, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *As Melvos moves around the graveyard looking around for threats, an empty grave catches his eye. He walks over to it and notices that it appears to be freshly dug with a newly carved headstone. He takes a closer look and the headstone reads "Melvos Brakenshire".  *



"hmmm.....  that's quite a coincidence.

There's another guy named Melvos Brackenshire that must live around here.

Whood'a thunk?"

If he sees anyone else while walking around, he'll exclaim - "Man, you guys wouldn't believe what I found!
Someone dug a grave with MY NAME on it!
What are the chances that someone with .. my.... name has died recently around here?"
A momentary look of confusion crosses Melvos' face.


----------



## garyh (Nov 5, 2002)

*"Melvos slow.  Even Bruk understand what that supposed to mean."*


----------



## Jeph (Nov 5, 2002)

Not seeing anything, and knowing very well that he is quite vulnerable without most of the party for back-up, Zig decides to it would be best to start making his way back up to the surface.

As he comes back, he sais to Lorelin, "I don't think that there's much to do down here. Let's head back up to the others."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 5, 2002)

*Melvos retorts:*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *"Melvos slow.  Even Bruk understand what that supposed to mean." *



"Well, I wouldn't say I'm slow, Brhulk (







*OOC:*


 purposeful misspelling - Freudian slip 





), but I'm not a braniac.
People don't usually like braniacs - and I just can't stand it when people don't like me.
You like me, don't you Bruk?

I just know that I'm not dead, so there's no reason to have a grave for me.
And I'm not dying, so ther's no point in digging a grave for me.
So it MUST be for someone else that has my name....don'tya SEE?"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2002)

"I just noticed that I don't have any way to get my backpack up there, the well's too  deep for my _telekinesis_. You wouldn't want to carry, would you?"


----------



## garyh (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Melvos retorts:*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Well, I wouldn't say I'm slow, Brhulk (
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*"Bruk brain-...  brain-...  smart for orc.  Me Bruk have big brain.  Maybe that why my tribe not liking Bruk...."*

After a thoughtful pause, the big orc continues...

*"And don't worry, Melvos.  Bruk like you.  You smash things good."  *


----------



## Jeph (Nov 6, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"I just noticed that I don't have any way to get my backpack up there, the well's too  deep for my telekinesis. You wouldn't want to carry, would you?" *




"It would slow me down. We might be able to haul it up." Zig walks to the base of the well. "Hey!" he shouts. "Does anyone have a rope? We need to haul Lorelin's pack up!"

I noticed that I have not been playing Zig to his charisma. He's been acting like a polite leader. Hes got charisma 8, not 13! From now on, he'll be much more arrogant and pushy. For instance, he would have said, "Lorelin, cover me," not "Lorelin, will you cover me if I try to go through one of these openings in the rock?" He might sound completely tactless at times, but please remember, it's not because I don't like you.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 6, 2002)

Valjean retrieves 100 feet of silk rope from his haversack and hands it to Alistaire, who carries it over to the well.  He anchors it around his waist and lowers the other end into the well.

With Jordeh there as backup, Valjean takes a hammer and piton and spikes open the mausoleum door (if possible).  Then he moves forward to the crypt, again taking his time and looking for traps.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 6, 2002)

Kyr'nan puts herself near the Mauseleum.  Her holy symbol in hand (ready to turn) she checks on the watches both the Maus. and the people at the well.  As this is happening she does that which she is used to and melds into the background (Hide +20) and observes.  Lazz'rut is close by with his bow drawn and he does the same.

GE


----------



## buzzard (Nov 6, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Valjean retrieves 100 feet of silk rope from his haversack and hands it to Alistaire, who carries it over to the well.  He anchors it around his waist and lowers the other end into the well.
> *




The issue of Lorelin's pack now being solved, everyone wonders over to the large mausoleum to watch Valjean proceed with his work. 



> _Originally posted by GruTheWanderer _*
> With Jordeh there as backup, Valjean takes a hammer and piton and spikes open the mausoleum door (if possible).  Then he moves forward to the crypt, again taking his time and looking for traps. *




Valjean vigorously hammers the spikes into the bottom under the door. He seems to have it lodged in pretty solidly. Stepping back to admire his handiwork, the door swings shut, dislodging the pitons. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2002)

A sarcastic smile creeps to Lorelin's face.
"Excellent work, my friend."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 6, 2002)

Melvos wonders if Divine Power can be used to open the doors, like in a book he once read.  *cough Defenders of the Faith * cough*


----------



## novyet (Nov 8, 2002)

"Well....at least we aren't trapped inside it. If no one else can think of any way in, Bruk and I can open it the old fashioned way. If you'd like."


----------



## garyh (Nov 8, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *"Well....at least we aren't trapped inside it. If no one else can think of any way in, Bruk and I can open it the old fashioned way. If you'd like." *




*"Bruk like smash."*


----------



## Jeph (Nov 8, 2002)

"Excallent. The old fasioned way is the fun way. I'll cover you, incase anything is behind those doors." Zig raises his bow to point at the mausoleum entrance.

Ready an action to fire an arrow off at any hostile monsters in the mausoleum when the door opens (+18, 1d8+6).

"There wasn't much down the well, by the way. Just a bunch of normal cave things: you know, stalagmites and stalagtites. Some stairs, though, man made by their looks, might be worth investigating later."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 8, 2002)

*Mel :*

Before joining the others by the doorway, Melvos would have Shield Charged the gravestone with his name on it so it covers the open grave. He spits with detest at the mere suggestion that he'd be lying down on the job while there's so many people to help in the world.  

Joining the others, he says "I think I saw Valjean just push the doors open before - the doors are probably too strong to be held open by pitons, but I'm sure some of the stronger guys (not me) could open it.

But I may be wrong about all that."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 10, 2002)

"Melvos is correct.  I did open the door before, I just wanted it to stay open before going to check the crypt inside.  Now that the rest of you are here, I suppose someone else can hold the door open while I inspect it for traps."

Once Valjean is satisfied that no traps exist, he will ask Jordeh to help him open the crypt.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 11, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"Melvos is correct.  I did open the door before, I just wanted it to stay open before going to check the crypt inside.  Now that the rest of you are here, I suppose someone else can hold the door open while I inspect it for traps."
> 
> Once Valjean is satisfied that no traps exist, he will ask Jordeh to help him open the crypt. *




Once more Valjean carefully studies the Mausoleum doors. There still appear to be no traps. He then motions Jordeh over to break the doors down. He takes a running charge at the door, a resounding boom echoes across the landscape, but the doors hold. Bruk comes to help Jordeh with a second effort, and the doors withstand even their combined onslaught [damn tough doors]. 

Valjen then decides to go with what has worked already. He again brings out his magical chime and strikes a note. The doors open. Then he instructs Bruk and Jordeh to hold the doors while he inspects the place. Bruk and Jordeh move into position to stop the doors from closing and Valjean  treads carefully into the mausoleum. As he steps past the doors, they attempt to shut, but the inhumanly strong sinews of Bruk and Jordeh hold them fast. 

Inside the mausoleum Valjean sees a large stone sarcophagus. He then carefully searches the room and finds a secret door in the floor. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 12, 2002)

"I suggest we let the doors shut with one of Bruk or Jordah outside.   Then let us see if we can open the doors from the inside."

If that works out, Kyr'nan will continue on to the secret door.

Waiting until the secret door has been checked for traps, and assuming it is not locked, Kyr'nan moves to open the door while Lazz'rut draws his bow.  they look to the others to make sure that they are ready as well.  When that happens she will open the door and if all is normal (relative term at best ) then I think we should proceed downward.

GE


----------



## Oren the awakener (Nov 12, 2002)

(I was wondering if you had room for another adventurer, I have a lv1 half-orc druid, and I was wondering if buzzard could fit me in)


----------



## buzzard (Nov 12, 2002)

Oren said:
			
		

> *(I was wondering if you had room for another adventurer, I have a lv1 half-orc druid, and I was wondering if buzzard could fit me in) *




First of all, that is far too low level. Secondly, the recruitment thready was separate  and we have sufficient players already. 

buzzard


----------



## novyet (Nov 12, 2002)

"Ha! It'll take more than some magic door to stop us, eh Bruk?" Jordeh laughs while bracing open the heavy tomb door. 

OOC --> The login issue that been keeping off the boards seems to be gone. Sorry for the hassle everyone!


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2002)

*"Jordeh right.  Jordeh and Bruk strong.  Door no problem." *


----------



## Jeph (Nov 12, 2002)

"Good work." Zig gives Bruk and Jordeh a nod as he pads through the open doors.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2002)

Lorelin moves in, quite impressed by the brute force that the two doormen are showing.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 13, 2002)

After checking for traps, Valjean resumes his place next to the mages. 

_Doormen.  LOL_


----------



## buzzard (Nov 13, 2002)

With the doormen doing their jobs, everyone proceeds to enter the Mausoleum and look around. The Mausoleum is filled with damp musty air. A layer of dust covers all the surfaces in the room. The floor is littered with broken weapons and spent torches. A crushed helmet lays in a corner. In the center sits a large stone sarcophagus upon which is a brass candelabra fitted with black candles. 

The party looks at the spot in which Valjean found the secret door in the floor. It consists of a 10 long stone slab. It appears to pivot upwards if you can get a grip on it. 

Lazz’rut looks about the room and notices that in the ceiling of the mausoleum is an indentation which would appear to be a snug fit for the sarcophagus. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 13, 2002)

"Should I open that?"
Lorelin says as he points at the secret door. If the party is positive about it, he'll open it with _telekinesis_.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

Melvos's eyebrows furrow with concern.
He concentrates within, trying to sense any presence which is not readily apparent.









*OOC:*


 Detect Evil, boss.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 14, 2002)

"Go for it, Lorelin.  We're right behind you.  And in front of you.  And to the ... nevermind."


----------



## buzzard (Nov 14, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Melvos's eyebrows furrow with concern.
> He concentrates within, trying to sense any presence which is not readily apparent.
> 
> 
> ...




Melvos feels the emanations of an unkind spirit from within the sarcophagus. Also, there is a general emanation of evil from all below you. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Nov 14, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Should I open that?"
> Lorelin says as he points at the secret door. If the party is positive about it, he'll open it with telekinesis. *




Lorelin grasps the stone door with his telekinetic power and strains at it. It makes some grinding noise, but he is unable to make it budge. 


buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

"uhhh....  guys?
there's something evil in the sarcophogus.

Do we want to open it up and whoop its a$$?

If we all got around ready to hit it, and someone opened it up, we maybe could get rid of a threat."

Melvos winces briefly as he powers on his Shield.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 14, 2002)

"Personally, I'm all for the kicking of asses. I've never been partial to having vampires bite my jugular out when I'm trying to be discreet."

Zig retreats to between the mausoleum doors, and raises his bow to point at the sarcophagus.

Ready action to fire an arrow at anything in it.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 14, 2002)

"It won't budge. I don't know why, maybe it's bolted to the floor or something."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 15, 2002)

"The floor may not budge, but we're wondering about the sacrophogus in the middle of the room with the freaky black candles on it.

And why did it fall from the ceiling?
What's with that hole up there?"  Melvos points for emphasis.

ooc: 







> Personally, I'm all for the kicking of asses.



 THAT is the quote of the game right there!  ROFL


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2002)

"Uh. Maybe it didn't fall from the ceiling. Maybe the ceiling came down. It would explain the crushed weaponry and the helmet over there."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 16, 2002)

"Definitely a good idea to keep the door open, then."

Warning the others to stand near the door with weapons ready, Valjean will try to open the sarcophagus manually, counting on his _protection from evil_ and his tumble ability to help in a pinch.

_I already searched this for traps and found nothing, right?_


----------



## buzzard (Nov 17, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"Definitely a good idea to keep the door open, then."
> 
> Warning the others to stand near the door with weapons ready, Valjean will try to open the sarcophagus manually, counting on his protection from evil and his tumble ability to help in a pinch.
> 
> I already searched this for traps and found nothing, right?  *




Feeling sure that no traps were on the sarcophagus, Valjean uses a crowbar to pry the lid clear. As the cover slides off, a black skeleton rises up from inside and shrieks. As this happens Zig sends two arrows into the creature. 

Please le me know your actions, it is combat once more. 

buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Nov 17, 2002)

Uh, how did I shoot 2 arrows? You can only ready partial actions.

"Gawdamnshiht!" Zig lets loose a string of profanities, knowing that bows are useless against skeletons. He practically dives out of the doorway, and vanishes from sight as he hits the ground.

Activate tattoo of Invisibility, and hope that thing doesn't have Ture Seeing at will.


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2002)

*"Bruk cleave!!!"* 

Bruk engages the skeleton in melee.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2002)

"Now this looks interesting."
Lorelin throws one of his energy attacks at the skeleton (ranged touch attack, damage 4d6+6 IIRC)


----------



## buzzard (Nov 18, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Uh, how did I shoot 2 arrows? You can only ready partial actions.
> *




Oops. Ok make that one arrow. 



			
				Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> "Gawdamnshiht!" Zig lets loose a string of profanities, knowing that bows are useless against skeletons. He practically dives out of the doorway, and vanishes from sight as he hits the ground.
> 
> Activate tattoo of Invisibility, and hope that thing doesn't have Ture Seeing at will.  *




OK will do. 



			
				Garyh said:
			
		

> *
> "Bruk cleave!!!"
> *




Bruk is rather busy holding the door open. He is well aware that it will slam shut if he lets it go. Does he still wish to engage in melee? The same applies for Jordeh. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 18, 2002)

Recognizing the creature as a skeleton Kyr'nan stands up with her holy symbol proudly..."May Olidarramma turn you to DUST!"

Kyr'nan Turns the creature (+2 for CHA and +6 for Level)and Lazz'rut melds into the shadows with a +20 Hide while trying to get into a flanking position...can undead be flanked


----------



## buzzard (Nov 18, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Recognizing the creature as a skeleton Kyr'nan stands up with her holy symbol proudly..."May Olidarramma turn you to DUST!"
> 
> Kyr'nan Turns the creature (+2 for CHA and +6 for Level)and Lazz'rut melds into the shadows with a +20 Hide while trying to get into a flanking position...can undead be flanked  *




They can be flanked (nothing says they can't). 

The combat will be resolved tommorow, so if anyone does not have their action in by their I will act for them. 

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 18, 2002)

Alistaire stands outside the mausoleum, lacking a useful attack against the skeleton.

Valjean draws his masterwork longsword and attacks, helping Kry'nan flank the abomination.  If he can hit it at all (it doesn't have damage resistance), he will press the attack the following round with smite evil.


----------



## garyh (Nov 18, 2002)

Bruk will instead see how his companions fare for a round.  If they are doing poorly after that round, he will engage in melee - door be darned.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


 hmm...   why did only 1 person get a surprise attack? I'm confused - do we have initiative(s)?

And mayhap I haven't been clear enough with my character's feat selection:   

*Melvos Shield Charges every damn time he gets the chance.*  

BTW: I can't believe that in a prepared 'ambush' like this, I didn't have Melvos use his Nobility domain power, granting all of us a +2 morale bonus to saves, attacks, and damage. 
Just doesn't make sense that he wouldn't have done that, considering he sensed the evil in the sacophogus. 







"Ahh...  I could sense your stink all the way outside your crib, horror.
Let's try to make you more comfortable in your death-life."

Melvos readies his Charge until the skeleton takes a step out of the sarcophogus (5' step) to smack the skeleton back in.
With Melvos' reach, and Improved Shield Bash pushing it back 5', as well as Shield Charge, Rhino Hide Armor and Divine Might-Power Attacking for 4 to hit on a blunt part of his Divine Lion-shaped shield, he attacks at +17 and does 1d4+34 x3 damage, so 3d4+102 this round. 

Next round, he may still be 15' away, so he'd do another Shield Charge....


----------



## Jeph (Nov 18, 2002)

It was a readied action, not surprise attack.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


 ah, that makes sense.
I don't know why I didn't specifically say that Melvos was doing the same thing - for some reason, I thought it would be assumed.
My bad. 
I'll try to remember for the next time we get to prepare so well before a combat. Don't wanna waste such a golden opportunity you gave us.


----------



## novyet (Nov 18, 2002)

Jordeh will hold his position at the door, unless his party members fare badly, or Bruk charges. "Hold steady Bruk, unless they need us we should hold this door, but if they do, let's waste no time eh?"


----------



## garyh (Nov 18, 2002)

*"Jordeh right,"* replied the Orc.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 18, 2002)

Combat:
After sending an arrow into the skeleton for some damage, Zig dives out the door and dissapears. The skeleton then steps out of the sarcophagus and attacks Valjean with a sword in each hand. It does no manage to connect however. 

Lazz'rut moves behind the skeleton into a flanking position, and attacks it. He connects with a solid bow, but it does not appear to faze the abomination. 

Valjean , taking advantage of Lazz'rut's positioning also hews at the creature, but finds that his weapon does no damage. 

Krynan invokes the power of Olidamarra to drive off the foul beast, but it resists. 

Melvos then reacts, seeing a horrid thing threatening his friends, charges at it with his shield smashing it to bits. [damage resistance will only do so much good after all]. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

Melvos collects his breath, coughs from the dust, looks sheepish for a moment and humbly adds, "Eh... guess I got in a lucky hit.
Your guys' attacks looked good to me.

Oh geez!
I'm sorry Valjean -I got skeleton dust al over you - I'll clean that right up." 

Melvos proceeds to dust off Valjean embarrassedly.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 18, 2002)

"That was no ordinary skeleton. Considering that we have already seen both gargoyles and an extra strong skeleton, we need to stay _very_ careful."


----------



## Jeph (Nov 18, 2002)

OOC: The arrow did damage? Odd indeed . . . 

"Hey, still here, in case you were wondering. Anyone mind if I stay invisable? Might be useful, wouldn't want to waste a tattoo." The disembodied voice moves into the mausoleum, marked by deep bootmarks in the dust.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *Melvos then reacts, seeing a horrid thing threatening his friends, charges at it with his shield smashing it to bits. [damage resistance will only do so much good after all].  *











*OOC:*


 what, it didn't have 50/+14 DR?    <--big wink

Damn, these characters are powerful, buzzard - what a blast!
When were you going to modify the baddies' power levels up?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> Damn, these characters are powerful, buzzard - what a blast!
> When were you going to modify the baddies' power levels up?   [/ooc] *




_Preferrably after I hit one of them._

Valjean looks inside the sarcophagus.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 19, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Preferrably after I hit one of them.
> 
> Valjean looks inside the sarcophagus. *




Actually you did hit the skeleton twice. You just didn't get past the DR. 

The sarcophagus is empty. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2002)

*"Need Bruk hold door more?  Or can Bruk and big dwarf come in now?"* asked the orc.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 19, 2002)

"Do we know what happens when the doors are closed and someone's inside?"


----------



## novyet (Nov 20, 2002)

"That's a fine question. We can let go at any time, but who knows what could happen. Want us to let go?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 20, 2002)

"umm...   I don't know about you guys and all, but I don't like the idea of getting possibly sealed in a crypt."  
"Is there any of us that could get out of here if they wanted to try that out?"

Melvos goes over to the doors to more carefully inspect them.

"How thick ARE these doors, anyway?"

Melvos thinks to himself . o 0 (wonder if I could bash 'em down with my shield?) and taps them a couple times with the shields to make contact.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 20, 2002)

"My chime of opening seems to work, although I would use up all the charges opening a single door repeatedly.  For the sake of understanding, perhaps the two of you could come inside and release the door.  I will stand next to the door with chime ready, in case the ceiling proceeds to descend."

"After all, we are now at a loss for further exploration except for the well.  There must be some gimmick here."


----------



## Jeph (Nov 20, 2002)

"If it's all the same to you guys . . . I'd rather _not_ be one of those inside."  The depressions in the dust that mark Zig's boots suddenly sidestep, reappearing outside the mausoleum doors.

OOC: Speaking of paladins bashing down doors with shields, I once had a paladin/templar of mine go most of the way 6-inch adamantine wall that way.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 20, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"My chime of opening seems to work, although I would use up all the charges opening a single door repeatedly.  For the sake of understanding, perhaps the two of you could come inside and release the door.  I will stand next to the door with chime ready, in case the ceiling proceeds to descend."
> 
> "After all, we are now at a loss for further exploration except for the well.  There must be some gimmick here." *




There is still a secret door in the floor. The telekinesis was too weak to move it, but that doesn't mean you can't open it. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 20, 2002)

After the secret door has been checked for traps, Bruk, you open the secret door.  You may let your door close.  If it doesn't open we can find our way to the well .  "  Kyr'nan makes room for people to check for traps and opening the door by moving towards the door that Jordeh is holding open and Lazz'rut does the same.

GE


----------



## Jeph (Nov 21, 2002)

"Hey, wait up!" Zig quickly hops back inside the mausoleum, not wanting to get seperated from the bulk of the party in this place. It seems that, being invisible, the others had forgotten where he was.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 23, 2002)

bump


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 24, 2002)

Trap-boy Valjean examines the secret door (again if need be) and then signals Bruk to open it.  He moves back to cover the spellcasters.


----------



## garyh (Nov 24, 2002)

Assuming all goes as Valjean plans, Bruk opens the secret door.

*"Rrrrraaaaaarrrrgh!!!"* bellowed the massively muscled orc.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 24, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Assuming all goes as Valjean plans, Bruk opens the secret door.
> 
> "Rrrrraaaaaarrrrgh!!!" bellowed the massively muscled orc. *




Bruk manages to open the secret door with main force. A set of stairs leading downwards is revealed. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2002)

"Shall we?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 25, 2002)

"It's better than hanging around a graveyard......


... I think."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 25, 2002)

"Go, go, go!"


----------



## novyet (Nov 25, 2002)

"Let's go quickly, hopefully we can keep our momentum going."


----------



## buzzard (Nov 25, 2002)

You proceed down the stairs into the darkness. You come to a door. Opening the door you are assualted by a revolting stench. It smells like an open sewer down here. Facing you is a corridor which proceeds forward. A branch leads off to the left. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 25, 2002)

Melvos lets the others talk for a bit, while he concentrates inwardly for any signs of Evil in the corridors.

edit: 







*OOC:*


 in other words, Detect Evil, please.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 26, 2002)

Zig wrinkles his nose. "Ghouls. Be on your guard." He knocks an arrow to his bow, peering into the darkness.

_Ready an action to shoot anything that moves (and isn't one of us, of course). _


----------



## novyet (Nov 26, 2002)

"I'm glad sometimes I don't have to breathe."


----------



## buzzard (Nov 26, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Zig wrinkles his nose. "Ghouls. Be on your guard." He knocks an arrow to his bow, peering into the darkness.
> *




Assuming you've encountered ghouls before, you would not say this smells that much like them. While there is the effluvium of rotting meat, it is dominated by the aroma of a well seasoned chamber pot. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2002)

"If there was another way, I wouldn't go there. Oh well..."
Lorelin pinches his nose shut with his left hand.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 27, 2002)

Lazz'rut looks to Kyr'nan and she nods.  He looks to the rest of the group, "Shall we?" and begins to lead down the path to the left. 

[OOC  Marching order from before I presume  [/OOC]


----------



## buzzard (Nov 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Melvos lets the others talk for a bit, while he concentrates inwardly for any signs of Evil in the corridors.
> 
> *




The whole area is permeated with the stench of evil. A stronger evil radiates from a distance below you. You detect no localized sources of evil nearby, however. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Nov 27, 2002)

I am wondering, do we have a communication problem? Is it possible that I am not being clear in my postings? In my last description, I mentioned that the passage goes on and has a branch off to the left. Nobody has bothered to reply with which direction you wish to proceed in. Do I need to be more explicit? Do we want to designate someone as party leader who can make the decisions of where to go? I'm just wondering because we seem to have been dragging, even over silly things like this. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 27, 2002)

OOC:  Sorry, I thought I had directed the group to the left a couple of posts ago.  I don't mind trying to help things along, if everyone is cool with that.  

GE


----------



## Jeph (Nov 27, 2002)

ooc: Left is fine with me.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 27, 2002)

Sorry Golden, didn't see that. 

Ok, back on track. 

You proceed down the branch to the left. It leads into a medium sized room. An archway leads from the far side of the room. Against the far side of the room sits a coffin. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 27, 2002)

I assume the room is dimly lit if lit at all.  With that in mind Lazz and Kyr both draw their hoods and meld into the shadows silently.  _It is good to be back underground_ cautious of stepping in the wrong place, they move around the left wall towards the arch and the coffin ready for another skeleton or some other undead to spring forth.

GE


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 27, 2002)

OoC: as long as I can blast things, I don't really mind where we are going


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 27, 2002)

Valjean will search the room for traps, then approach and open the coffin and open it (still counting on his saves and protection from evil).  He says alound, "Now why did I not think of wooden stakes?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 27, 2002)

"This entire place reeks of such Evil it's hard to sort it out.

But that coffin looks like a place they'd like to hang out."









*OOC:*


 Shield is still up, ready to rock if we decide to open up the coffin.
Melvos would ready an attack to pound anything evil coming out of it back into it aftre it took a 5' step out.

And I have been wanting to hang back and let others decide direction and such. (which is why I had him Detect Evil and let others decide)
While Melvos has all the Charisma you'd need to lead, he isn't exactly a leader in a peer group.

I also didn't want to push the action to much personally, wanting other people to put their "stamp" on this game.
If you want me to be more active, I can be to help push the action along, which I wholeheatedly endorse.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 28, 2002)

How about somebody is designated to be 'leader', and chooses directions and such to keep things moving? This will likely expedite things since I will be looking for that post. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 28, 2002)

I'll volunteer to keep things moving although I think anyone could do it and that would be cool; but it would be nice to pick up the pace.  It also might be helpful to know for instance that Valjean will check for traps regularly, etc.  What do you say big V?  

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 28, 2002)

_I'm happy to go with assumptions about checking traps, Melvos detecting evil, and so on.  Based on my brief experience DMing PbP, I think everyone needs to act like a leader (i.e. make decisions to move on), because everyone has times when they are busy.

In other words, I agree with GE.  I'll do my best to help move things along._


----------



## Jeph (Nov 28, 2002)

"Wooden stakes now available." Zig takes out an arrow, and snaps off the head. He then uses his dagger to sculpt the end into a sharp point. "Anyone want one?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 28, 2002)

"All I need is this."  
Melvos clangs his shield(s).

"I probably wouldn't be very good with any other weapon..."


----------



## buzzard (Nov 30, 2002)

Valjean lifts the lid to reveal an empty coffin.

[BTW sorry about the delay, but for some reason the page wasn't letting me post for two days]

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 1, 2002)

After we search the room we will move through the passageway through the archway assuming that it is not trapped and we have no new alternatives present themselves.

GE


----------



## Jeph (Dec 2, 2002)

Zig keeps the stake in his beltpouch, and knoks another arrow to his bow.

Keep up the readied actions to shoot the [expletive denoted as feces deleted] out of anything that moves (and is not obviously an ally).


----------



## buzzard (Dec 2, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *After we search the room we will move through the passageway through the archway assuming that it is not trapped and we have no new alternatives present themselves.
> 
> GE *




The room is searches very carefully, but nothing is found. The group proceeds into the room beyond the archway to find that most of it buried in rubble. More than half the room appears to be blocked by a cave in. Moving this quantity of rock would be a substantial task. 

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 2, 2002)

Although I am confident that Bruk alone could get through this cave-in in short order, there must be a door around here somewhere," Valjean exclaims as he searches the room.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 2, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Although I am confident that Bruk alone could get through this cave-in in short order, there must be a door around here somewhere," Valjean exclaims as he searches the room. *




Valjean, suspicious of the dead end to this route, carefully examines the unblocked area. He goes over it with a fine toothed comb to no avail. It appears that this area is merely what it seems- a blocked room. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 2, 2002)

"Well it looks like we should use the other path"  Kyr'nan says to no one in particular as she heads back to the tunnel that is yet unexplored by the group.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 2, 2002)

The party backtracks to the main corridor and proceeds into a room. Strewn about the floor are bits of bone and loose dirt. A cool breeze blows by you and you think you hear whispering off in teh darkness. 

There is a door in the far wall. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 2, 2002)

We continue carefully (Hiding, moving silently) into the next room.

GE


----------



## novyet (Dec 2, 2002)

"I'm not exactly equipped for stealth here. Maybe we'll get lucky and fight something deaf."


----------



## buzzard (Dec 2, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *We continue carefully (Hiding, moving silently) into the next room.
> 
> GE *




The scouts move ahead of the party, opening the door and creeping into the next room. Its most prominent feature is an emoty coffin on a bier in the center of the room. Broken candelabras litter the floor. The coffin appears to be rather worse for wear. Some steps lead up out of the room on the far wall. 

buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Dec 2, 2002)

OOC: Just wanted to put in the reminder that Zig is still invisable (unless half an hour has passed).

"Maybe we should check out those whispers? I don't want to be cought by whoever's making them with my back turned, better that we get the jump on them."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 2, 2002)

Good thought Zig


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 3, 2002)

"My guess would be allips, shadows, or wraiths.  Or goblins with a twisted sense of humor.  Hmm, let's see if I can detect any specific evil from that direction," Valjean jokes.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 3, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"My guess would be allips, shadows, or wraiths.  Or goblins with a twisted sense of humor.  Hmm, let's see if I can detect any specific evil from that direction," Valjean jokes. *




You detect no specific evil other than the general pervading sense of malaise. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 3, 2002)

Assuming Zig is investigating the voices, Kyr'nan and Lazz'rut move stealthily towards the voices as well. (MS + 12 HS +17 for K and +20 each for L, K is staying back a bit to let L do his thing better.)


----------



## Jeph (Dec 3, 2002)

Yep, out tracking the whispers, with whoever cares to follow. I'm invisable, so Hide's taken care of. +11 to Move S, +1 for any Wisdom/Listen/Intuit Direction checks to find the whispers.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 3, 2002)

The more you listen to them, the more you are convinced that the whispers are just a byproduct of the breeze.

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 3, 2002)

Staying out of the light and hopefully hidden, L & K move toward and after Val has searched for traps, into the next room


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

Bruk doggedly follows the group, though he's not skilled at stealth.  He keeps his axe at the ready, and stays alert at the rear post.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 3, 2002)

Valjean proceeds on carefully towards the stairs. Looking closely at the steps before me mounts them he notices something suspicious on one of the steps. It is trapped with a foot catching mechanism. The spikes used to trap the foot appear to me coated in some sort of substance.

He easily leaves the trap open so it is obvious to step past it. Up a short flight of stairs is another room. Broken furniture is everywhere. In a chair facing you sits a skeleton covered in red ants. Sitting in the lap of the skeleton is a deck of cards. A hallway leaves at the NW corner of the room, to the west. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 3, 2002)

"Nice work on the stairs Valjean.  Would you mind taking a closer look at that body?"  Kyr'nan studies the deck from afar. (Could it be a fabled magic deck?) She casts detect magic.


----------



## novyet (Dec 3, 2002)

"Ants...what a way to go." Jordeh will stand clear of the trap, and see what everyone will do. He wonders why someone would playing cards in a place like this though.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 3, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *"Nice work on the stairs Valjean.  Would you mind taking a closer look at that body?"  Kyr'nan studies the deck from afar. (Could it be a fabled magic deck?) She casts detect magic. *




Nothing other than the equipment in your party appears to be magical. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 3, 2002)

If there are no traps, Kyr'nan will pick up the cards and examine them more closely.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 3, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *If there are no traps, Kyr'nan will pick up the cards and examine them more closely. *




As Kyr'nan reaches for the cards, she notices a trace of some substance on the outside. Not liking the looks of things, she calls Valjean over to examine the deck more closely. He observes that it appears to be some sort of contact poison. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 3, 2002)

If possible (with gloves on) Kyr'nan will try to wipe of the poison to examine the deck more closely.  She will ask Valjean for his help as he seams to have more experience in this sort of...endeavor.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2002)

Lorelin follows the rest of the group, silent and ready to act if he is needed.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 4, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *If possible (with gloves on) Kyr'nan will try to wipe of the poison to examine the deck more closely.  She will ask Valjean for his help as he seams to have more experience in this sort of...endeavor. *




With knowledge of its presence, the poison is removed quite easily. An examination of the desk shows it to be a normal deck of playing cards. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 4, 2002)

After searching the room for any other secrets, we head through the next door.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 4, 2002)

"Alright!  Two traps found...  Don't get cocky," Valjean tells himself. 

_Are the ants still eating this corpse, or is something else drawing them?_


----------



## buzzard (Dec 4, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"Alright!  Two traps found...  Don't get cocky," Valjean tells himself.
> 
> Are the ants still eating this corpse, or is something else drawing them? *




It would appear that they are still scrounging the corpse for scraps. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Dec 4, 2002)

After finding nothing of note in this room, Valjean takes the lead out the hallway in the NW corner. He  is watching carefully where his steps land, for this place is evidently the playground of some mad trapmaker. 

Stepping into the hallway, he feels the floor begin to pivot, and deftly leaps back it a pit opens up where only an instant before he had stood. A 20 foot deep pit is revealed . The hinged section of flooring appears to be about 10'x10' in size, taking up the whole of the hallway. Beyond the hallway Valjean sees a corrifor running north-south. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 4, 2002)

"Nice work Valjean.  Good to see you have such quick reflexes.  Off to the North Passage. Bruk, keep a sharp eye out.  We don't want to be suprised from behind."  And we head off to the north. 

OOC:  I hope I am not being too forward, I just want to keep things moving.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 4, 2002)

Jump +40.  And if he _does_ fall, there's Feather Fall at will. 

With a flying leap, Zig bounds across the (puny) chasm.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 4, 2002)

Moving along the corridor the party reaches an irregularly shaped room- possibly a natural cavern connected to the tunnel complex. It is a shambles. Three broken arrows stick out of the wall in the entryway. Once there apeared to be a door to the room, but it lies, smashed, on the floor. Two human sized skeletons are in the room, one headless. Both show clear effects of some corrosive agent. Other than a small desk in the northeast corner, everything is smashed and corroded. 

On the north wall is a secret door, which because it is partially open, is really no secret. Wafting from beyond that door is a terrible stench. It smells like the pit under a privvy. 


buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 4, 2002)

"It looks like this place liked to destroy people.  Let's be careful to search everything.  Traps are everywhere.  It also looks like some acid hurt these poor souls."

Kyr'nan allows Valjean to lead a complete search of the room and given the chance she will look more closely at the arrow remains and the body not only for booty, but for clues of the foes ahead.  Lazz'rut remains hidden in the shadows that comfort him.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 4, 2002)

OOC: Anyone have Spellcraft? IIRC, you could use it to identify whatever did that to the skeletons.

Zig waits outside the room until it is clearly safe, keeping his bow pointed at the skeleton that still retains its head.

OOC: Hmmm . . . is it possable for me to take the standard -4 penalty to deal non-piercing damage to the skeleton?


----------



## buzzard (Dec 4, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Hmmm . . . is it possable for me to take the standard -4 penalty to deal non-piercing damage to the skeleton? *




I don't believe that will be possible. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 5, 2002)

After searching the desk carefully (secret compartments, behind it, etc) we will continue through the secret door, assuming we find nothing of interest.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 5, 2002)

Nothing of interest is revealed by searching the room other than the desk. In a drawer of the desk you find six vials which contain liquid. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Dec 5, 2002)

*"Bruk try drink, make sure safe if friends want,"* the Orc offered.  *"Bruk heal fast if drink bad."*


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 5, 2002)

Is Detect Magic still up?  If so, are the liquid or containers magical?  Does anyone have any alchemy?


"These potions mey be very valuable later.  Perhaps we should save trial and error for times of dire need Bruk."  With that Kyr'nan looks to the rest of the group. " Does anyone know how to identify this liquid with any certainty other than trial and error?"


----------



## buzzard (Dec 6, 2002)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Is Detect Magic still up?  If so, are the liquid or containers magical?  Does anyone have any alchemy?
> 
> 
> "These potions mey be very valuable later.  Perhaps we should save trial and error for times of dire need Bruk."  With that Kyr'nan looks to the rest of the group. " Does anyone know how to identify this liquid with any certainty other than trial and error?" *




The detect magic is most likely expired by now. However they are not magical, giving the benefit of the doubt. 

The only person in the party with Alchemy is Allistaire. However doing an alchemy check to identify a substance requires an hour, and alchemical equipment (which Alistaire does not appear to have after taking a gander at his character listing). 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 6, 2002)

Seeing that no one is carrying an alchemical lab, Kyr'nan heads on with others in tow...hopefully.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 6, 2002)

Valjean gives his cohort a hard time for not finding a way to bring his alchemical lab along on the trip.  Alistaire tells Valjean that he is welcome to recruit Drawmij instead the next time he explores the Dungeon of Graves.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 6, 2002)

*Melvos querys:*

"umm..  Guys?

You sure we want to go waltzing right in there?
That smells like sh-*.... like you know what.

Why don't you scout-types peek your head in there...   and keep your distance from me afterwards.
Whew!"
Melvos wafts the air in front of his face and curls his nose in recoil.


----------



## novyet (Dec 6, 2002)

"Well I'd rather not explore that if we don't have to, but if we have no choice...If you need me to accompany a scout in there, I will." Jordeh will await a response and act accordingly.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 7, 2002)

The limited consensus would imply that the scouts will be investigating beyond the secret door with Jordeh to cover them combat wise. The scouts would imply Zig, Valjean, and Lazz’rut. 

The three scouts proceed beyond the opened secret door in a stealthy and careful manner. Their investigations reveal nothing amiss on the door. The stench on the other side of the door is almost overpowering. This would appear to be the latrine for at least this area of the complex. There are three waste holes, one of which has a seat of white stone mounted above it for comfort. In spite of the overwhelming stench, the seat appears to be spotless. 

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 10, 2002)

After plugging his nose, Valjean will conduct a detailed search of the room (particularly the stainless potty).  "Might have to look into a protection from excrement spell next time I come here."

_Are there any tunnels or exits we have not explored?  I haven't been able to mentally map the dungeon._


----------



## buzzard (Dec 10, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *After plugging his nose, Valjean will conduct a detailed search of the room (particularly the stainless potty).  "Might have to look into a protection from excrement spell next time I come here."
> 
> Are there any tunnels or exits we have not explored?  I haven't been able to mentally map the dungeon. *




The hallway to the preceeding room also went south. 

Once you approach the stainless potty for a closer examination, it changes shape and lashes out at you. A pseudopod tries to bash you, but is defelected by your shield. However it sticks to you shield and keeps hold. 

That will be the suprise round. 
People in the room declare your actions:
Valjean
Lazz'rut
Zig and Jordeh are presently in the room. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 10, 2002)

Lazz sends two arrows at the attacker (psuedopod).  (+13/ 1d8+6dam + sleep poison if appl. DC 17 - Sleep for 10 rnds secondary save DC 17 to sleep for 2-4 hours)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 11, 2002)

Valjean will go full defense and attempt to draw the creature's attacks.  He trusts his fellow superheroes will mop the floor with this potty-mimic.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm invisible, so on the first attack the thingamahoo loses his dex to AC, and I get +2 to hit him (factored in). Arrows are +1. Rapid shot for +18/+16, 1d8+6, crit x3.

Two arrows whistle through the air, seemingly from nowhere! As the shafts are let loose, Zig's outline become's pailly apparant, and soon after he has faded fully into the visable spectrum.


----------



## novyet (Dec 11, 2002)

With a mighty roar of TO ARMS! Jordeh will draw whatever weapon he thinks he has space to use and maneuver up close to attack. (If the room is slightly small then using Fezzerin's Talon is out of the question) 

OOC --> Probably attacking with a Bastard Sword +14 to hit 1d10+10, Super Strike let's Jordeh penetrate up to X/+3 DR.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 11, 2002)

The group seeing an oversized chamber pot attack Valjean, leaps into action.

 Jordeh reacts most quickly, and strikes with Fezzerin's Talon (the room is large enough, about 20 by 10). He makes contact, but the sword doesn't appear to have any lasting effect. While it does carve through the beast, it is as if the substance of the creature reforms once the blade is past. 

An arrow appears out of nowhere to fly true into the side of the beast, but it too appears to have no effect. It seems to stick in the side for a second, but the reformation of the substance ejects the arrow. A second arrow is launched by  Zig who becomes visible, but to the same lack of apparent effect. 

Lazz'rut also fires arrows at the creature. It's vigorous flailing about at it attemts to injure Valjean causes the first of the two arrows to miss. The second connects, but has no more effect that those Zig fired. 

The creature, with a firm grip on Valjean's shield, tries to send another psuedopod at him. However Valjean is concentrating on not letting the creatue hit him, and succeeds admirably at this task. 

After the first round the rest of the party will have heard Jordeh's call to arms, and will be able to begin to move into the room to offer aid. However the room is at the end of a 50' passage, so it will take the second round for you to get there. Bruk, Melvos, Kry'nan, Lorelin, and Allistaire won't be able to get off any attacks until round 3. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 11, 2002)

Melvos grimaces - "awww....  crrrrap.  

Do we HAVE to go in there?"

*he looks around for any other means of progressing forward.

If he sees none, he'll reluctantly grab his shield to try to ward off the stench, activating his Shield superpower with a grimace, and wade in to help the group (if they desire it).*


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 12, 2002)

Alistaire doesn't have any spells that are likely to be useful in this situations.  He waits in the room beyond with a wand of invisibility (in case trouble comes looking while the fighters are occupied). 

Valjean will continue on full defense for another round.


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

Bruk charges to the aid of his comrades, axe in hand.

*"Bruk help!!'*


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

"Bah, that must have been a one time thing." Jordeh will again swing at the creature, to see if this was a one time occurance, or if it's immune to his attacks.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2002)

"Ahh... blast time...."
Lorelin charges in.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 12, 2002)

Seeing that arrows have no effect, Zig concentrates, and pummels the thing with mental energy, then tumbles from the room! 

Behold the might FAR PUNCH! 1 entire point of damage! Seriously, if I can hide somewhere, I can Far Punch once a round for about 60 rounds.  Providing it doesn't have Fast Healing.  Move out of the room (tumble +16, if needed).


----------



## buzzard (Dec 13, 2002)

Round 2.
Seeing that his first blow was ineffectual, Jordeh swings again trying to prove that it was merely an abberation. However, once again a mighty blow cleaves through the flesh of the beast only to have it seal up right after it passes, leaving no mark. 

Zig fires a bolt of psionic energy at the creature. This appears to do some damage, but the fast metabolic process of the strange entity heals the wound as you watch. 

Lazz'rut, seeing his arrows have little effect, retreats to the shadows and hides (31), and noone is able to see him at all. 

The creature once again lashes at Valjean with a pseudopod. This time, it times the strike in conjunction with a tug at the trapped shield, and manages to slip a hit past Valjean's defenses. Valjean is only hit for a mild wound (6 HP damage), but the appendage sticks like glue to his body, and he is grappled. 

In round 3 Bruk and Lorelin will arrive. Melvos, due to his reluctance, but arrive the round after. 

Oh, in case anyone is curious, I will be awarding experience after each dungeon level is completed.

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2002)

Lorelin draws back his hand, in which sound energies concentrate, and then throws forth the ball of energy at the creature.

Total attack bonus +5 for the ranged touch (not including Point Blank Shot since I don't know the excact distance), dealing 4d6+4 (I think) sonic damage (+1 more if within 30ft)


----------



## Jeph (Dec 14, 2002)

Can I use my Far Punch to Assist Another at helping Valjean escape the grapple, by targeting the psuedopod? What check would that require? I'm guessing Int or Dex DC 10 (Int or Dex for aiming the punch, DC 10 because that's the DC for Assist Another). If so, I'll do that, and post a bit of flavor text if you give the thumbs-up.


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

*Bruk CLEAVE!!*


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 15, 2002)

*OOC:*






Psuedopod on a guy's leg, and you're cleaving it with a 15-ft. axe?  Groovy.  Anyway, I figured it was time I drop by for a bit to say hi and compliment the coolness so far.  Good luck.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 15, 2002)

Valjean will strive to free himself from the creature's sticky grip before Bruk accidentally carves him in two.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

(OOC:  er...  well, I guess I don't mean to literally cleave into Valjean.  It's just my shorthand for "Bruk attacks the nearest bad guy with his big a$$ axe."   

And thanks for writing these rules, RW - Bruk is a lot of fun!!)


----------



## buzzard (Dec 17, 2002)

Since Novyet is sick, I'll just have Jordeh try to help Valjean out of the grapple. 

The round opens with Jordeh attempting to free his friend Valjean from the clutches of the amorphous beast. Zig also attempts to use his psychic energy attack to distract the monster and aid in the escape. Lazz'rut remains hidden, watching the proceedings. 

Comming to the aid of their companions, Bruk, and Lorelin burst into the room. Yelling his battle cry of "Bruk Cleave", Bruk chops at the creature with his huge axe. He connects, but like Jordeh before him leave nothing in the way of a permanent mark on the shape-shifting malefactor. 

The monster, with Valjean in its clutches beats at him with another limb created from its form for that purpose, doing even more damage to V's supine form. Valjean tries vainly to escape its graps, yet even with the help of his two friends is held fast. Every point of contact with the creature is as if stuck by glue. 

Lorelin, arrives shortly after Bruk, and lets loose with one of his screech bolts. It feels as if everyone's ear drums are near to bursting, but the effect on the creature is more substancial. Some of the protoplasm erupts from the point of incidence of the sonic beam. A jagged chunk of flesh is removed from its side, though it does begin to heal the wound after it is delivered. This healing is not enough to mend the gapping hole. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

"Bullseye! Heads down guys, it's time to blast that beast to smithereens!"
Lorelin releases another bolt at the beast.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 17, 2002)

"What _is_ this thing?!" Zig shouts as he sends another psychic blast at the psuedopod that grips Valjean.

Aid Another w/ Far Punch, again. Heh, this little power is fun.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 18, 2002)

_"There's acid and alch fire in my haversack.  Someone help me get it out and let's burn this thing!  Ouch ... get the cure wand, too..." Valjean moans.  He releases the shield and attempts to pull a single acid flask from his haversack and pour it on the creature (bring on the splash damage!)._


----------



## buzzard (Dec 20, 2002)

People, I need actions for Bruk and Melvos at least. The rest I can make assumptions about. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Bruk will continue to melee a toilet.  It may not be effective but it's all I've got.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 20, 2002)

Kry'nan will step in and Cure Light on Valjean  (d8+5) trading in Cause Fear  "Save your healing magiks.  We may need them later"


----------



## buzzard (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm going to be away for the Holiday, so I'll be putting off the game until the 31st. The next round will be resolved then. Everyone have a nice Christmas and all that, see y'all in a week or so. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 22, 2002)

When Melvos reaches the others, he'll launch into attack mode, not seeing the other's melee attacks not working.

"Hyuh!" A almost-silent snap-to of energy is heard as Melvos' face furrows with concentration and intent and he charges into the thing with full bashaliciousness.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 3, 2003)

Round 4 (hope everyone had a good Holiday)

Jordeh continues to try to wrench Valjean from the creatures grasp, but to no avail. 

Zig fires a bolt of mental energy at the creature, marking it slightly. 

Lazz, moves toward the door to watch to make sure the commotion does not attract unwanted attention. 

Bruk again hacks at the creature, this time he swings wildly (power attack for 4). Again he leaves no mark. 

Melvos moves into the room. He is unable to do a charge attack (geometrical issues), but is able to slam the creature with his shield. This is as ineffective at Bruk's mighty blow. 

valjean, manages to shrug off the grapple enough to dig in his pouch for some alchemist fire which he will be able to use next round. 

The creature is unable to harm Valjean as he manages to resist its hold and take the brunt of the attack on his armor. 

Lorelin again assaults everyone's hearing with a bolt of sonic energy. This does further damage to the creature, as more of the protoplasm is vibrated into goo. The monster does manage to heal some of this, reformed new material to cover the gap, but the rate of healing is not very close to the rate of decay. 

Krynan, reaches in and invoked Olidimarra to head up some of the wounds inflicted on Valjean. 

If anyone has any specific actions, I will implement them, otherwise I can continue as presently. 

buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Jan 3, 2003)

Another Far Punch.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


 does anyone have any idea as to what this thing's defense is?
I only can think of DR, or Hardness or something, and I don't see how either would be enough to make Melvos' attack (+13 weapon, over 40 damage) not do damage.
I just can't think of anything, is all.... 







Melvos sees no way to charge into the creature, and figures he'll stay back and wait for an opening for the moment.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 3, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, I did make a mistake. And this mistake does bring out something I have been developing a concern about. I wanted characters that were powerful for this game. I did not want ridiculous smackdown characters. Melvos is just that(and you even messed things up, your charisma power is too high for his level). It would seem somewhat unreasonable to try to restrict him now that them game is going, but let's be honest- there is no way I can create a threat to Melvos which won't wipe out the party. 
Reaper, you have two options:
A) Scale Melvos back- A LOT. 
B) Make a new character. 

This is not subject to debate. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 4, 2003)

*OOC:*


 ya, i was wondering about that.

and I've been worried that Melvos' power level might be a bit too much for you to work Rappan Athuk around.

I'll have to think about what to do.
I may just pull out of the game, to make it easy for you.
I don't know how much powering down would be required, and the thought of constantly tweaking him back, saying "Is he weak enough yet?" is kinda weird...  LOL


----------



## buzzard (Jan 7, 2003)

Round 5

Jordeh seeing the futility of trying to free Valjean, decides that he will try to distract the creature to make sure Lorelin's blasts will connect. Those being the only thing which appears to work so far. 

Zig againt attacks with a spark of psionic energy. 

Bruk, incredulous that his mightiest blow has no effect swings again just as recklessly. There is still no effect. "Bruck Smash, but it not smashed?!?"

Melvos smacks the things with his shield, and the incredible force of the blow does seem to actually leave a mark., but not a big one. 

Valjean, risking his own health shatters the phial of alchemist's fire on the creature. He is splattered by some of the flame, but most of it only affects the monster. 

Lorelin unleasheds another of his bolts at the creature, but hits a more glancing blow than the previous ones. 

Once again, the creature heals itself, but the many sources of damage appear to be making a lot of headway. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

*BRUK MAD!!  BRUK S-M-A-S-H!!!*


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 8, 2003)

Valjean will reach for an acid next.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 8, 2003)

Kyr'nan, at a loss for things to do and unwilling to watch a new friend get mauled without at least trying to help, surveys the situation.  Seeing the lutrene (sp?) from hell she decides to try something she has never seen done before._cast puify food and drink targeted on the moster...it used to be food and drink, right?_ 

OOC: don't know what else to do

GE


----------



## buzzard (Jan 8, 2003)

round 6

Jordeh, continues to help make sure Loerin's bolts strike home since they appear to be what is defeating the creature. 

Zig again hits it with his zap. 

Bruk, getting even more furious again chops at it to no use. 

Melvos swings his shield at it for minor damage, but damage nonetheless. 

A psuedopod takes advantage of Valjean rummaging through his pack for acid and lands a blow. 

The alchemist fire countinues to burn the creature as Valjean readies his acid. 

Lorelin again assails the beast with a bolt of incredible sound energy. 

The creature is looking pretty damaged, with almost half of it's protoplasm not reaponding effectively. 

buzzard


----------



## Jeph (Jan 8, 2003)

Zappedy zappedy zap.


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Bruk will continue his attempts at melee.  Maybe I can crit and actually do some real damage!


----------



## buzzard (Jan 9, 2003)

Round 7

Jordeh again works to pin the creature down so that Lorelin's bolts can do their work. 

Zig, does the usual. 

Bruk in a fit of incredible anger finally smashes it hard enough with his axe to leave a permanent mark. [I trust you will fill in the appropriate expression of triumph]. The Axe tears through with such force that a chunk is speparated from the mass without being able to rejoin. 

Melvos smacks it again with his shield, but he was unable to get off a very strong blow, and only did slight lasting damage. 

valjean, is once again battered by the foe, but managed to splash it with acid, which burns a hole, and emits a foul stench (though in this room, it merely blends in). 

Lorelin, taking advantage of the opportinuity provided by Jordeh scores a meat in the pot hit on the enemy, and blasts large chunks clear off the central mass (not a crit, but a good damage roll). 

It looks as if the creature will not likely survive much more of this punishment. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 9, 2003)

Kyr'nan is paying close attention to Valjean's wounds.  if they are anything more than superficial she will apply appropriate healing spells.

GE


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *Round 7
> 
> Bruk in a fit of incredible anger finally smashes it hard enough with his axe to leave a permanent mark. [I trust you will fill in the appropriate expression of triumph]. The Axe tears through with such force that a chunk is speparated from the mass without being able to rejoin.  *




*"BRUK CLEAVE!!!"* 

OOC:  Gawd, I love Bruk!!


----------



## buzzard (Jan 9, 2003)

round 8

Seeing that Lorelin has the abomination on the ropes, Jordeh again aids his attacks. 

Zig unleashes yet another mighty bolt of psychic energy. ZAP!

Bruk swings another mighty blow, but it does not cleave off as large a chunk as last time. 

Melvos, whacks it, but to no effect.

The creature, sensing it's imminent demise, changes form into a fluid puddle of goo (think Montezuma's Revenge), and runs down into the latrine hole. 

Valjean, steps away from the hole, back towards Kry'nan for some healing. 

Lorelin, not about to let the hideous thing linger on to hurt others, steps up to the hole and blasts away at the bottom. This nails the creature, blowing it apart. However it also sends a geyser of fecal matter up out of the hole, drenching those adjacent to it. This would be Jordeh, Melvos, Bruk, and Lorelin. 

Needless to say, none of you would be considered polite company right now. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2003)

Wiping his face, Lorelin shows a victorious smile to the rest of the group.
"Who's the man?"


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

*"Bruk need bath.  This gross even for orc,"* grunted the big green guy.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 10, 2003)

"You the man, Lorelin.  I'd slap you on the back, but, well you understand..."

Alistair apologizes, "If only I had prestidigitation prepared.  I didn't expect any trouble of this sort..."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 10, 2003)

Melvos looks at the group, smothered in , and frowns.

He fastidiously goes to a corner, out of the crap, and quickly cleans himself up, using a container and casting Create Water to rinse up.

"Killer toilets.

Great.

What's next in this death-house, turds that attach to you and suck your blood?" 









*OOC:*


 I have an idea, buzzard - 
If I removed the superpower that heightens Melvos' Charisma, and replaced it with other stuff, would that weaken him enough?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 10, 2003)

Don't mean to interrupt, but I'm wondering if you'd all be willing to let Natural 20 Press include your characters (at least those using the FCTF rules) in the rogues gallery of our Big Book of Super Powers?  I don't want to disrupt the flow of the game, so if buzzard would be willing to send me an email on behalf of the group, at RangerWickett@hotmail.com, that'd be great.  Especially if you can attach a .doc or .rtf file that has everyone's stats.

Hope you're enjoying the game.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 10, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know, I was thinking of something  rather simmilar to that. Also maybe trade out the rhino hide armor (x3 charges are a bit extreme). Maybe some plate or something to boost your AC which will be lost. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 10, 2003)

"And I just happen to have it at ready. Gather around my filthy friends."
Lorelin casts _prestidigitation_.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 11, 2003)

Melvos retreats off to a corner and rinses and scrubs himself off vigorously, attempting to clean off the stench. He is mostly successful, but regrets not having a cake of soap with him. 

Lorelin announces that he has a magical means of cleaning those of a rather fragrant disposition, and Melvos steps right up, and so do the rest of those distastefully desecrated. 

A spell is cast and magical energies purge the people of the layers of splattered filth [in Melvos' case, it is more a matter of removing a non soluble film]. The party appears to be clean (and actually is, but in this room your nose would never know the difference). 

What now?

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Jan 13, 2003)

Folks, we need actions. 

Bueller? Bueller?

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

*"Where us go now?"* asked Bruk.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 14, 2003)

"I've had enough fun here," Valjean replies, looking out of the lavatory.  "Shall we try the other passage?" 

_buzzard, would you remind me (us) what our other options are (unexplored passages)?_


----------



## buzzard (Jan 14, 2003)

You all arrived in this room comming from the south. The corridor which led this way also extended to the South beyond the extent of your  vision. You had come from the west to a north/south corridor and went north. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

"I say we get out of this hole and onto someplace else.
ANYPLACE else."
Melvos starts walking in a random direction.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

Right.  We follow the corridor to the south, with the usual suspects in front.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 15, 2003)

[Might not be the best idea for Zig to continue going up front, he's no longer invisible. I'll hang back and cover the rear, ready action to Psionic Shot anything that moves.]

The Gith walks at the rear of the column, continually glancing over his shoulder, and holding an arrow taught at the string.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 15, 2003)

The party proceeds down the corridor to the south, after backtracking away from the latrine. Valjean is searcing actively for traps. Some distance down the corridor, he finds a secret door on the west wall. The corrirdor also continues . 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2003)

Lets check behind the secret door


----------



## Jeph (Jan 16, 2003)

"I say, let's forget doors and what not, and hightail it out of here. We need to rest up, recharge our powers. Mark the spot, and let's come back when we're refreshed."


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

*"Bruk not tired.  But Bruk know friends not all tough like Bruk."*


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

"I'm in favor of going on, but this is the Dungeon of Graves.  Does anyone else feel spent?" Valjean asks.

Alistaire still has all of his spells, but he is a utility caster.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 16, 2003)

Perhaps one more room and then we should rest.  Maybe even here in the dark" as the mouth of the drow preistess curls innocently at the corners.

GE


----------



## buzzard (Jan 17, 2003)

So what is the decision one more room or rest?

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 18, 2003)

"One more room," Valjean states.  "This secret door may be significant."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 18, 2003)

"Yes, One more room; it may turn out to be a place we can rest."


OOC: yeah right 

GE


----------



## buzzard (Jan 20, 2003)

Valjean studies the secret door carfully, and discovers that it opens by sliding into a recess in teh ceiling. Once more the party presses ahead through a fairly narrow corridor. There is a liberal covering of dust on the floor, as if this isn't a well travelled section. 

You come to a room. A figure turns and sees you. He apears to be a gaunt human, but quite a few shades to pallid to be alive. As he sees you he greets you "Ahh, visitors, it's been so  long, I'm so very glad to eat you." He then rushes to attack. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 20, 2003)

Lazz'rut immediately puts 2 arrows into the humanoid (+10 to hit/ d8 +6 or +11 if human).

Kyrnan immediately summons large bear (IIRC Summon III is for a Brown Bear, don't have my books here)

"*sarcastically* Perhaps one more room wasn't the best idea"

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 20, 2003)

All Melvos has time for is to raise his shield to guard, turning on his super-power with gritted teeth.
(ooc no Divine Shield yet, just the +7 cover bonus)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

"Blast off!"
A bolt of nice little energy flies.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 20, 2003)

Lazz'rut hits the creature once with an arrow, the other misses narrowly. Then a bolt of sonic energy is let loose by Lorelin which blows a large hole in the torso of the creature, downing it. 

[quick combat eh? well it was just a ghast, and you were going to rest so I didn't beef it up]

There is a small chest in the room. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

"Who's the toughest of them all?! I saved you againg. You can thank me later."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 20, 2003)

Lazz looks at Lorelin, "I softened up quite a bit you know."

GE


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

"You just think so, I did all the actual work. Besides, I finished it off anyway."
There's a defending tone to Lorelin's voice.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 20, 2003)

"You only finished it off because you weren't fast enough to get to it first" mutters Lazz'rut under his breath


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

Valjean searches the room.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 21, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"You just think so, I did all the actual work. Besides, I finished it off anyway." *



Dismissing his own Smack of the skeleton earlier, Melvos reluctantly agrees "I guess you did do more..."


----------



## garyh (Jan 21, 2003)

*"Bruk not even get chance to swing axe,"* the orc said dejectedly.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 21, 2003)

OOC: I just ran that combat through quickly since it was inconsequential. However, I think I like the idea of quicker responses getting a better initiative. I will be working out a methodology to this and will post it. 

The room is actually filled with shards of furniture as if something enraged had smashed or clawed everything to pieces. The only exception to this is the heretofore mentioned small chest. A careful search reveals that everything is how it appears. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 21, 2003)

"Valjean, perhaps you would open the chest...if it is not trapped of course."

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

Valjean examines the chest for traps and opens it.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 22, 2003)

The chest does not appear to have any traps on it. Valjean opens it and confirms the results of his inspection. Inside are 200 cp, and 600 gp. His search also revealed a secret compartment in the lid which contains a scroll. 

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

"Alright, folks," Valjean speaks up.  "Let's go rest outside.  No point in getting trapped down here."


----------



## Jeph (Jan 23, 2003)

"Agreed. And no more last-rooms. I'm tired of this smell." The gith wrinkles his nose in disgust, and strides forward, for once letting his bow fall slack.

He's just going to go the way we've come, back outside. No readied actions.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 23, 2003)

Valjean will bring the gold and the scroll.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 23, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## buzzard (Jan 23, 2003)

The party gathers itself back into its standard formation and backtracks out of the dungeon. Along the way some dire rats appear to be watching you from the shadows, but seeing the size of the big green orc, even hunger isn't able to overcome their survival instinct. 

You get back up to the surface, and exit the large mausoleum. Do you have any particular camping spots in mind? The graveyard, other than the standard feeling of spookiness, radiates a feeling of unease. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 24, 2003)

We camped outside the graveyard before we went in initially.  I would reccomend that site

GE


----------



## buzzard (Jan 25, 2003)

The party treks back out of the graveyard to tree line. This takes some time, and by the end of it the sky is getting rather dark. You seem to realize that if you progress much further into the depths of the pit, you will likely not be able to rest outside. 

However the night passes uneventfully. Watches are kept, but nothing of note occurs. Everyone awakes quite well rested. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 25, 2003)

Melvos wakes up hungry, but decides to put it off until he completes his morning exercise regimen.

He finishes the exercises, his body glistening in the morning light with beads of sweat (a'la some 80's cheesy athlete-actor movie) and asks: 
"Whadda we got to eat?
Anyone want to go over our plans for today?
Maybe we can do better  - I know _I_ can do better.

.... I can _always_ do better... "  Melvos finishes with a small sigh.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

"Bacon, sausages, hardbread, some cheese, a thin onion soup, and ale or water.  Your choice," Valjean says as he helps prepare food.  "We've got some big eaters in this group." 

After breakfast is done and the spellcasters have done their devotions/study, Valjean will lead everyone back down to the hallway where they find the secret door (along with his fellow scouts: Lazz'rut and Jordeh).  They will continue along the hallway.


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"Bacon, sausages, hardbread, some cheese, a thin onion soup, and ale or water.  Your choice," Valjean says as he helps prepare food.  "We've got some big eaters in this group." *




As the big orc walked back to a log to sit on with a full plate, he heard Valjean's comment.

*"We supposed to choose from that?"*  The green of Bruk's cheeks deepened.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

"That or find something nearby to kill and eat.  Or find something nearby to just eat.  But if that's your choice, I'd rather not know about it."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2003)

"I think our big friend means that he wants to take some from each pick. I _might_ be mistaken of course."
Lorelin himself doesn't take any food, his internal magic nourishing him.


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

*"Lorelin right.  Bruk hungry."*


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 28, 2003)

"Oh.  Very well, then.  Have some of each.  Have a lot of each.  I'll keep cooking until you're full.  I'm glad the patrol brought along all that extra food.  Now if only we had some elven waybread.  And a nice red wine..."


----------



## buzzard (Jan 29, 2003)

After watching Bruk gorge himself on the offered fare, the party realizes that if one described Bruk as 'eating like a horse' he would be assumed to be on a diet. 

You decide it might be a wise idea to stock up on a few more provisions wile you're up here. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Jan 30, 2003)

After everyone is done eating, the party moves back into the dungeon. You follow your way through the tunnels to hallway which had the secret door and proceed south past it. Some distance along you enter into a large natural cavern with a stream running through it. 

Present within is a large horde of rats, both normal sized and dire. They are attacking a half elf maiden in tattered robes. She screams and jumps over a low wall of loose rocks and into a room off to the west. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 30, 2003)

Kyr'nan first tries to see through what she sees as an illusion and if that is not the case then  attempts to hide in the shadows with Lazz'rut and move to help the elf in despair.

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 30, 2003)

Melvos kicks into "GO" mode, immediately switching into aLternate Form (eyes glowing), turning on Divine Might, and Shield Charging the biggest, dire-est looking rat.
"We're here to save you, miss!
Well, the other guys will probably save you, but I'll try my best to do my part..." 
Melvos trails off to a mumble near the end, concentrating on nailing as many rats as he can.

He'll do a free Bullrush on any rat he hits, trying to force them back 5'.
He didn't have time for turning his Shield superpower on.... 







*OOC:*


 does Divine Shield require an action, buzzard?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

Valjean goes to work with his longbow. 

Depending on the size of the rat swarm, Alistaire will cast web to tie up those in the rear.  He will leave the ones in front free for the fighters.   If there is not enough room or enough rats, he will use a wand of shield on himself.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

"Let the heroe through! Yes, that's me!"
Lorelin dashes forward, throwing a deafening nice little ball of energy at the closest dire rat.


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

*"BRUK CLEAVE!!"*


----------



## buzzard (Feb 3, 2003)

[Sorry about the delay folks, I was waiting to see if Novyet would be responding. has he been around lately? I knew he was sick, but he had come back I thought]

Kry'nan does not manage to dispell any illusions, things are as they appear. 

Melvos manages to send a handfull of broken rats flying about with his shield charge as Bruk demonstrates the definition of overkill on a dire rat and a number of his fellows.Lorelin blasts some with his high energy sound. Valjean nails a few with arrows as well. 

However the majority of the rats scurry over the short wall after the half elf maiden into the room to the west. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 3, 2003)

Lazz'rut and Kyr'nan will slip into the room, hopefully unnoticed

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 3, 2003)

Melvos innediately follows the shattered rat-horde over the short wall with a heroic leap (depending on the height  ), then tries to get after to protect the half-elf maiden.

"Hold on, miss!
We're coming to save you!"









*OOC:*


 does Divine Shield require an action?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *[Sorry about the delay folks, I was waiting to see if Novyet would be responding. has he been around lately? I knew he was sick, but he had come back I thought]*




_He sent me an email to say that he could no longer access the boards from work.  It's a shame.  He was in three of my games.

Is there another exit from the large cavern?  If so, Alistaire will ready an action to block it with web if any other enemies come along.  Valjean moves after the maiden, firing arrows at rats as he goes. _


----------



## buzzard (Feb 4, 2003)

I'll say that since it requires a turning attempt use, it requires an action. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

Bruk BUMPed his axe on the cieling as he moved to follow the rats.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 11, 2003)

[sorry about the delays, but my cable modem croaked- sorry to hear about Novyet, I guess we'll drop him then]

Melvos charges after the lady, over the low barricade. Following him is Bruk and Valjean. Hugging the walls and trying to be inconspicuous are the two drow. Lagging behind and watching the rear are Allistaire and Lorelin. 

As Melvos clears the barricade, a number of arrows fly from the shadows at him, and the two following closely behind him. You are in an ambush. The half elf maiden turns around and begins to mock you "You fools, you fell for the oldest trick in the book!". 

[I have some module modifications to do, so I will announce surprise round results tommorow, please announce you actions]

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

*"BRUK CLEAVE!!"* 

OOC: Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2003)

Shield up!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: Saw the ambush coming 

Lazz and Kyr'nan will attempt to move into a cross fire position to upset the ambush.  What does the layout look like?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Valjean grimaces while shooting at the half-elf maiden and trying to spot the foes.  _When I was a thief I would never have walked into something like that.  Wise up, Valjean._


----------



## buzzard (Feb 12, 2003)

[since I haven't heard about Zig, he will remain back in the previous room covering the rear]

Four arrows fly from dark areas of this natural passage. Melvos, in the lead, is struck by an arrow, which hits a tender spot, doing some significant damage. However the pain of the arrow feels like nothing compared to the mockery of a fair lady [since you haven't taken the superpowers off the character yet, I figured I'd exploit the weakness while it's still there, the super con bonus is negated]

Bruk is the target is two arrows, but one glances off his tough hide. Yet the other finds a weak spot and causes serious pain. 

Valjean, at th last moment sees an arrow streaking for him, and deflects it with his shield (or maybe it just happened to hit his shield, Valjean swears that the former is correct)

The pack of dire rats was waiting on the other side of the barrier, and swarms over those who have crossed it attacking Melvos, Bruk and Valjean. Melvos and Valjean are bit twice, and Bruk is bit once. 

The area you have entered is a 20' wide passage which leads to some stairs to the west. Some cracks in the wall lead to the north and south. It is about 40 to the stairs. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2003)

The effects of the arcane troll blood are seen as the wounds on Bruk begin to close up (Fast Healing 1).  The orc takes a mighty swing with his axe at the dire rats.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 13, 2003)

_Firing a bow in this mess is bound to be a bad idea.  Time to go back to Razor's Edge._ Valjean draws his longsword and attacks a dire rat.

Alistaire continues to watch the other tunnels and the rear.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2003)

"I hear you, lady. Hope you can hear me."
Lorelin lets loose a blast once again, aiming for lady not-so-much-in-distress. He positions his shield so it is between him and as much opposition as possible.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 17, 2003)

Valjean drops his bow, draws his sword and dispatches a dire rat in a single flowing move. 

Kyr'nan, seeing four small rat-like bipeds as the source of the arrows, fires her hand crossbow at one. However it glances off the creature's armor. 

Melvos lashes out, shield bashing two rats, and smearing them into pulp. 

Bruk, not one to be upstaged, swings his axes at the horde of rats wreaking incredible havok. Half the original number is laid waste by his mighty stroke. 

Lazz'rut also seeing the rat-men fires two arrows at the nearest. One of the arrows is dodged, but the other flies true. It strikes, but does not appear to do any damage. 

The rat-men, again shoot at the targets of their ambush. However they are so taken aback by the carnage unleashed by Bruk, that they all miss their mark. The elf maiden darts up a side passage and out of sight. 

Lorelin tries to blast at her as she moves, but misses due to her nimble footwork. 

The rats around Melvos and Valjean continue to attack, undeterred but the demise of their brethren. most are ineffectual, but one slips past Melvos' guard and inflicts a nasty bite. 

[new round- announce any changed actions- people with darkvision can see the amushers]

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

"Anyone packing silver?" Valjean asks as he slashes at the remaining rats.  "Or should we just let Bruk and Melvos pulp the lycanthropes?"


----------



## buzzard (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok folks, we seem to have a drop off in participation. Granted, I have been rather slow to update at times, but this last update of mine waited a week for a response, and that response, which asked for help got no answer. Thus if the apparent lack of interest is the case, I will be dropping this game. 

buzzard


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 26, 2003)

*OOC:*


 so this is where the thread got to! 
It fell so far it was hard to find....

I am still interested in continuing, but from the looks of it, there doesn't seem to be enough to sustain a combat-heavy adventure.

Also, maps help me out tremendously since I can't visualize combat positioning and scenes that with without them...  







Melvos is deeply wounded by the "woman's" laughter, and weakly bashes at the nearby rats, suddenly not as motivated to continue the fight.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 27, 2003)

I think the "announce any changed actions" comment may encouraged lazy players (like me) to wait for you to post the next round of combat.  I didn't even realize how much time had gone by until I was scanning through my favorites.

I'm still interested, but I have no regrets if the game is cancelled.  Then I can buy a copy of Rappan Athuk and see what I missed.  At the very least this was a good trial run for 4CTF combined with D&D.


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

*"Bruk no need silver!  Bruk strong!"*

OOC:  I'm with Gru (and was out of town a few days) and figured Bruk would continue to do what Bruk does.  I'd like to keep going, but if you're not interested, buzzard, I can understand.  This has still been a fun game!


----------



## buzzard (Feb 28, 2003)

Since this last call only garnered three responses, I rather think we should call it a game. I have enjoyed the characters who have been involved, and the game has gone fairly well (until the present era of bogging down.). However, Rappan Athuk is a truly HUGE module, and I would rather not be committed to running such an epic at a snail's pace (which is my fault as well). It would take years to finish at this rate. I could continue on for a while, but I suspect my heart is not in it. 

buzzard


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

Sounds good, buzzard.  Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 28, 2003)

I think, all considered, that that's the smart call here, Buzzard.

Thanks for the offer and game.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks for the game from me too, it was a blast 

Now the big question is, will we still get these chars to the big book of powers?


----------

